# [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 3 2011



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Wie immer im letzten Monat des Quartals:

Welche Partei hättet ihr dieses Quartal gewählt?


Übersicht der letzten Jahre (bis Q310 Durschnittswerte aus i.d.R. 3 Wahlen pro Quartal):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung zum Quartal 02/11:
Während der Laufzeit der Wahl hat eine unter Permaban stehende Person insgesamt 27 Zweitaccounts erstellt. Einer dieser Accounts wurde nachweißlich für die Abstimmung in einer Umfrage im WPW-Forum missbraucht, an der der Erstaccount bereits teilgenommen hatte. Zeitnah zur Erstellung mehrer weiterer Accounts wurde die Abgabe von "Sonstiges"-Stimmen in der entsprechenden Community-Bundestagswahl beobachtet. Die Prinzipien einer anonymen Wahl lassen eine Überprüfung nicht zu, aber die rechte Orientierung dieser Person (zu ihrem Demokratieverständniss mag sich jeder seinen Teil denken...) würde zu einer Abstimmung für "Sonstiges" passen.
Unmanipulierte Wahlen erzielten in der Vergangenheit einen "Sonstiges"-Anteil von 4-9% (erstes/letztes Quartil), im Schnitt 7% (Median 6,5%), im Vergleich zu allen Teilnehmern (d.h. inkl. Enthaltungen). Der Erwartungswert für Q2/11 wären somit 3,8 Stimmen für "Sonstiges" gewesen, erzielt wurden 25.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. September 2011)

[x] _Union_ 

Ach dann fang ich mal an


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

Jaaaa! Weiter gehts! 

[x] Piratenpartei FTW!

Kaum hat die SPD wieder was zu melden, gehts los mit den Steuererhöhungen. -.- 

Dazu fällt mir nur ein: "Wer herrschen will, muss dienen lernen!"


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. September 2011)

@ Pain

Warte mal ab was da noch alles kommt, ich glaub mal die Steuererhöhung war erst der Anfang


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ Pain
> 
> Warte mal ab was da noch alles kommt, ich glaub mal die Steuererhöhung war erst der Anfang



Ja, das Gefühl hab ich auch. Alles Gauner!  Langsam kann man nur noch das kleinere Übel wählen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Es gibt halt Parteien, die finden (im Gegensatz offensichtlich zu Schwarz-Gelb) "18%" kein erstrebenswertes Ziel - vor allem nicht, wenn es den Anstieg der Staatsverschuldung in einem einzigen Jahr bezeichnet (zudem eins, in dem der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung als so gut bewertet wird, dass die Bundesregierung Steuergeschenke macht und die Wirtschaft aus Abkommen entlässt).


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

Das dritte Quartal 2009 zeigt eine Wahlbeteiligung von über 100 Prozent 
Gleichzeitig ist die Partei Sonstige stark abgefallen.

Tja, die Wahl fällt schwer. Kiinderporno Tauss gegen die Etablierten und die Partei Sonstige.
Leider kenne ich das Programm der Partei Sonstige nicht. Habe auch noch nie von dieser Partei gehört.
Alle anderen Parteien haben ihre Unfähigkeit, bzw. abstoßenden Ziele bereits mehrfach schön zur Schau gestellt.

Bleibt also nur noch die Partei Sonstige oder die Enthaltung.
Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Die Partei "Sonstige" gibts ja auch gar nicht. 
Damit sind all die Parteien gemeint, die nicht in der Liste auftauchen.
Interessant ist, dass die Piratenpartei federn lassen musste.

Hab ich eigentlich mal erwähnt, dass ich ein Kuchendiagramm besser finde? 
Noch besser wäre wenn man die Sitze des Bundestages benutzt und dann dort prozentual berechnet, welche Partei wie viel bekommt.
Außerdem müsste man doch noch ein paar Parteien mehr aufnehmen, denn immerhin haben eine Menge auf "Sonstige" geklickt und das muss ergründet werden.

Ansonsten hab ich mal die heimlichen Wahlgewinner von MeckPom angekreuzt.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jaaaa! Weiter gehts!
> 
> [x] Piratenpartei FTW!
> 
> ...


/sign FDP Hat es sich bei mir verscherzt die Lügner da, CDU sowieso nicht (Christlich WTF und dazu hatten sie Googleberg, bzw. CSU )

Edit: Mir fällt gerade auf die Betrüger kommen seit je her aus Bayern (bzw. starten von da aus das Übel xD)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Edit: Mir fällt gerade auf die Betrüger kommen seit je her aus Bayern (bzw. starten von da aus das Übel xD)


 
Und die CSU hat den meisten Dreck am Stecken.


----------



## sfc (6. September 2011)

Dafür hat sie aus einem Bauernstaat eine Wirtschaftsmacht gemacht, die andere Bundesländer mitfinanziert. Wenn ich mir dagegen die Wirtschafts- und Schulpolitik in den von SPD und GrünInnen herunterregierten Länder anschaue, mache ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen um die Zukunft der gesamten Bundesrepublik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das dritte Quartal 2009 zeigt eine Wahlbeteiligung von über 100 Prozent



Was ist an dem Wort "absolut" missverständlich?



> Gleichzeitig ist die Partei Sonstige stark abgefallen.



Wenn du dich erinnerst, was im Q3 09 war, wird dir vielleicht klar, wieso 
(im Q2 09 haben sie noch relativ viel, weil die Piraten erst ab Mai getrennt behandelt wurden)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich eigentlich mal erwähnt, dass ich ein Kuchendiagramm besser finde?



Hast du. Leider hast du es bis heute nicht geschafft, eine Lösung vorzuliegen, wie ein Tortendiagram mehrere Wahldurchgänge darstellen kann. 



> Noch besser wäre wenn man die Sitze des Bundestages benutzt und dann dort prozentual berechnet, welche Partei wie viel bekommt.



Die Umfragestruktur lässt keine Vorhersage der Direktmandate zu.



> Außerdem müsste man doch noch ein paar Parteien mehr aufnehmen, denn immerhin haben eine Menge auf "Sonstige" geklickt und das muss ergründet werden.



Du ließt schon, was ich schreibe - oder?

Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge hat eine Person eine Menge Klicks auf "Sonstige" gemacht. Auf alle Fälle hat sich niemand mit einem Interesse an anderen Parteien gemeldet. Solange ich nicht weiß, ob MLPD oder Reps verlangt werden, schmeiße ich das Layout garantiert nicht über den Haufen.


----------



## Sod (6. September 2011)

[x] Spd mit Kanzler Steinbrück


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du. Leider hast du es bis heute nicht geschafft, eine Lösung vorzuliegen, wie ein Tortendiagram mehrere Wahldurchgänge darstellen kann.



Muss es ja auch nicht, jedes Quartal bekommt sein eigenen Torte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Umfragestruktur lässt keine Vorhersage der Direktmandate zu.



Öhm, im Forum gibts Direktmandate?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du ließt schon, was ich schreibe - oder?
> 
> Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge hat eine Person eine Menge Klicks auf "Sonstige" gemacht. Auf alle Fälle hat sich niemand mit einem Interesse an anderen Parteien gemeldet. Solange ich nicht weiß, ob MLPD oder Reps verlangt werden, schmeiße ich das Layout garantiert nicht über den Haufen.


 
Ich weiß, aber ich hätte das einfach rausgenommen, also die Anzahl der Accounts gegenüber den Stimmen und dann geschaut, was Wahrscheinlich ist, gerade im Hinblick auf frühere Ergebnisse.
Anhand eines Kuchendiagramms hätte man das sofort sehen können.


----------



## Rolk (6. September 2011)

Ihr wisst doch welche Partei diese gewisse Person wählen würde. Also führt die Partei doch einfach separat auf. Dann würden die Sonstigen wieder stimmen. Diese Partei muss dann ja nicht im Diagramm auftauchen, wäre ja eh nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du dich erinnerst, was im Q3 09 war, wird dir vielleicht klar, wieso
> (im Q2 09 haben sie noch relativ viel, weil die Piraten erst ab Mai getrennt behandelt wurden)


Achso, die Piraten waren da ja keine Sonstigen mehr...






quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Partei "Sonstige" gibts ja auch gar nicht.
> Damit sind all die Parteien gemeint, die nicht in der Liste auftauchen.


Auf dem Wahlzettel sind alle antretenden Parteien namentlich vertreten. 
Parteien, die nicht auf deinem Wahlzettel sind, treten in deinem Wahlkreis nicht an. Das heißt aber nicht, daß sie woanders auch nicht antreten.

Bei der Bundestagswahl 2009 sind diese Parteien bundesweit angetreten, d.h., sie waren in jedem Wahlkreis wählbar.
- SPD
- CDU/CSU
- FDP
- Die Grünen
- Die Linke
- NPD

Die Piraten traten nicht bundesweit an. Das macht ihr Ergebnis aber nur um so beträchtlicher, da man sie ja nicht überall wählen konnte, ihr Einzugsgebiet also geringer war, als beispielsweise jenes der NPD.

Diese Parteien gehörten 2009 nicht zu den Sonstigen:
- CDU/CSU
- SPD
- FDP
- Die Linke
- Die Grünen
- Piraten
- NPD

"Sonstige" werden übrigens nicht als "Sonstige" zur Wahl gestellt, sondern als "Sonstige" im Ergebnis zusammengefaßt, wenn ihre Ergebnisse nicht nennenswert sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Ich weiß auch, dass unter Sonstige die Parteien sind, die eben keine große Stimmen erzieht haben. Hatte ich ja auch gesagt
Die Piraten werden hier im Forum nur deswegen genannt, weil die Wähler der Partei eben hier zu finden sind und entsprechend Stimmen bekommen.
Alle anderen Parteien lohnen halt nicht erwähnt zu werden.
Klar, man könnte die NPD noch herausstellen, aber mehr nicht und ob die wirklich gewählt wird oder ob ein paar User nur des Gags wegen dann dort ihr Kreuz machen, kann niemand sagen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch, dass unter Sonstige die Parteien sind, die eben keine große Stimmen erzieht haben. Hatte ich ja auch gesagt
> Die Piraten werden hier im Forum nur deswegen genannt, weil die Wähler der Partei eben hier zu finden sind und entsprechend Stimmen bekommen.
> Alle anderen Parteien lohnen halt nicht erwähnt zu werden.
> Klar, man könnte die NPD noch herausstellen, aber mehr nicht und ob die wirklich gewählt wird oder ob ein paar User nur des Gags wegen dann dort ihr Kreuz machen, kann niemand sagen.


Die NPD firmiert hier ja unter "Sonstige".


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die NPD firmiert hier ja unter "Sonstige".


 
Jop, weiß ich. 
Die Frage ist aber, wenn man sie ebenso erwähnt wie die anderen Parteien, wer garantiert denn, dass diese Stimmen, die sie dann bekommt, auch wirklich ernst gemeinte Stimmen sind und nicht nur Fake Abstimmungen?


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, weiß ich.
> Die Frage ist aber, wenn man sie ebenso erwähnt wie die anderen Parteien, wer garantiert denn, dass diese Stimmen, die sie dann bekommt, auch wirklich ernst gemeinte Stimmen sind und nicht nur Fake Abstimmungen?


Niemand garantiert das.
Aber warum sollte es so sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte es so sein?


 
Würde mich nicht überraschen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht überraschen.


Das die NPD gewählt wird, zeigt aber die jüngste Wahl, da sie erneut im Landtag Mecklenburg-Vorpommern vertreten ist. Mit 6.0 %

Das sind bestimmt keine Gags...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das die NPD gewählt wird, zeigt aber die jüngste Wahl, da sie erneut im Landtag Mecklenburg-Vorpommern vertreten ist. Mit 6.0 %
> 
> Das sind bestimmt keine Gags...


 
Das ist in *einem *Bundesland und auch nur im Osten dieses Landes. Dort haben sie ihre Wähler, das wars dann schon.
Ist nicht übertragbar für die Bundesrepublik und schon gar nicht für ein Forum.
Hier gibts genug Leute, die politisch mehr oder weniger nicht den Plan haben oder sich nicht so dafür interessieren, die kreuzen das an, wozu sie Lust haben und dann wird eher die NPD als die CDU angekreuzt, einfach um zu polarisieren.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist in *einem *Bundesland und auch nur im Osten dieses Landes. Dort haben sie ihre Wähler, das wars dann schon.
> Ist nicht übertragbar für die Bundesrepublik und schon gar nicht für ein Forum.
> Hier gibts genug Leute, die politisch mehr oder weniger nicht den Plan haben oder sich nicht so dafür interessieren, die kreuzen das an, wozu sie Lust haben und dann wird eher die NPD als die CDU angekreuzt, einfach um zu polarisieren.


 
Glaube ich nicht. Man muß sich schon für Politik interessieren, um ins Politik-Unterforum zu gehen und dort abzustimmen.
Und unter Politikinteressierten kann es schonmal zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen, zumal das Forum auch von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern aus zu erreichen ist. Die NPD ist auch im Landtag in Sachsen und in Sachsen-Anhalt verpasste sie den Einzug nur knapp:
Sächsischer Landtag


----------



## dr_breen (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hier gibts genug Leute, die politisch mehr oder weniger nicht den Plan haben oder sich nicht so dafür interessieren, die kreuzen das an, wozu sie Lust haben und dann wird eher die NPD als die CDU angekreuzt, einfach um zu polarisieren.


 
Und du glaubst das ist bei Piraten und Linken anders? Hauptsache gegen VDS / Krieg und Sozialabbau. 

Bei der Wahl hier im Forum geht es nicht darum Sitze im Bundestag zu verteilen, sondern die politischen Überzeugungen der WPW-Nutzer deutlich zu machen. Ob diese Überzeugungen fundiert sind oder auch nicht, spielt aber genauso wenig eine Rolle, wie bei echten Wahlen.  Wie groß kann der Schaden sein die NPD mit Stimmenzahl und Prozenten anzugeben, statt sie unter Sonstige zu führen? Jeder weiß was gemeint ist, also kann man das Kind auch beim Namen nennen.

Die Alternative wäre die Kategorie "Sonstige" zu schließen und die NPD zu "verbieten". Bloß, wozu?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Man muß sich schon für Politik interessieren, um ins Politik-Unterforum zu gehen und dort abzustimmen.
> Und unter Politikinteressierten kann es schonmal zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen, zumal das Forum auch von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern aus zu erreichen ist. Die NPD ist auch im Landtag in Sachsen und in Sachsen-Anhalt verpasste sie den Einzug nur knapp:
> Sächsischer Landtag



Da wo es eine Abstimmung gibt, wird abgestimmt, und nicht nur von denen, die sich damit auskennen oder sich damit beschäftigen.
Jop, im Osten ist die NPD stark, und? Ist doch völlig egal, sie ist nur deswegen stark weil die anderen Parteien nicht in der Lage, ihre Politik genügend zu erklären.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Und du glaubst das ist bei Piraten und Linken anders? Hauptsache gegen VDS / Krieg und Sozialabbau.
> 
> Bei der Wahl hier im Forum geht es nicht darum Sitze im Bundestag zu verteilen, sondern die politischen Überzeugungen der WPW-Nutzer deutlich zu machen. Ob diese Überzeugungen fundiert sind oder auch nicht, spielt aber genauso wenig eine Rolle, wie bei echten Wahlen.  Wie groß kann der Schaden sein die NPD mit Stimmenzahl und Prozenten anzugeben, statt sie unter Sonstige zu führen? Jeder weiß was gemeint ist, also kann man das Kind auch beim Namen nennen.
> 
> Die Alternative wäre die Kategorie "Sonstige" zu schließen und die NPD zu "verbieten". Bloß, wozu?



Es wird immer welche geben, die Parteien ankreuzen, deren Politik sie nicht interessiert, trotzdem wird die NPD da mehr "Anhänger" haben als die Linke oder die Piraten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss es ja auch nicht, jedes Quartal bekommt sein eigenen Torte.



Wenn du uns zum nächsten Thread ein Dutzend Torten bäckst, habe ich kein Problem damit, das Bild zusätzlich einzufügen.
Mir persönlich ist das ehrlich gesagt zuviel Aufwand und einen Verlauf kann bei einer Vielzahl von Diagrammen neben- und übereinander imho auch nicht mehr gut erkennen, d.h. sowas wäre allenfalls eine Zusatzleistung für alle, die zu faul sind, in die entsprechenden Wahlthreads mit ihren Balkendiagrammen zu gucken.



> Öhm, im Forum gibts Direktmandate?



Nö. Aber auch keine Sitze. D.h. entweder hast du Stuß geredet, oder vom Bundestag gesprochen - und da gibt es beides. Fazit bleibt so oder so: Entweder ist eine Angabe in Sitzen mangels Sitzen oder mangels Rechensystem nicht möglich. Es bleibt nur die Angabe von Prozenten.



> Ich weiß, aber ich hätte das einfach rausgenommen, also die Anzahl der Accounts gegenüber den Stimmen und dann geschaut, was Wahrscheinlich ist, gerade im Hinblick auf frühere Ergebnisse.


 
Wenn ich hier schon den Wahlleiter mache, dann nehme ich den Job auch ernst - und das heißt, dass das Wahlergebnis den registrierten Stimmen entspricht und nicht, dass ich es ausrechne. Den Erwartungswert für "sonstige" kann man nachlesen - mehr kann ich nicht anbieten, denn ich kann nur mutmaßen ob/wieviele Zweitaccounts an der Wahl beteiligt waren. Belege gibt es keine und ich werde nicht ein Ergebnis manipulieren, weil es mir unrealistisch erscheint.




Rolk schrieb:


> Ihr wisst doch welche Partei diese gewisse Person wählen würde. Also führt die Partei doch einfach separat auf. Dann würden die Sonstigen wieder stimmen. Diese Partei muss dann ja nicht im Diagramm auftauchen, wäre ja eh nicht repräsentativ.



Was nützt eine sperate (nicht)aufführung einer Partei, wenn man die exakte Zahl der für sie abgegebenen Stimmen nicht mehr ermitteln kann?



Bezüglich der Diskussion um weitere Parteien, die wohl irgendwie mindestens einmal im Jahr aufgerollt werden muss:
Wir haben die aktuell im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien sowie diejenigen Parteien, für die mehrfach mehr Stimmen (in Postform) abgegeben wurden, als für die kleinste der Bundestagsparteien. Wenn jemand einen besseren, objektiven Schlüssel hat, soll er das sagen. Aber es ist weder vom Aufwand her sinnvoll noch übersichtlich möglich, alle denkbaren Parteien aufzunehmen und ich werde nicht willkürlich welche rauspicken.


----------



## Icejester (7. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Wie groß kann der Schaden sein die NPD mit Stimmenzahl und Prozenten anzugeben, statt sie unter Sonstige zu führen? Jeder weiß was gemeint ist, also kann man das Kind auch beim Namen nennen.
> 
> Die Alternative wäre die Kategorie "Sonstige" zu schließen und die NPD zu "verbieten". Bloß, wozu?



Das heißt aber doch, daß Du davon ausgehst, daß alle Stimmen unter "Sonstige" eigentlich auf die NPD entfallen würden, oder? Aber das ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich. "Sonstige" können doch auch Bibeltreue Christen, die Violetten, linkeste Splitterparteien usw. sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, weiß ich.
> Die Frage ist aber,  wenn man sie ebenso erwähnt wie die anderen Parteien, wer garantiert  denn, dass diese Stimmen, die sie dann bekommt, auch wirklich ernst  gemeinte Stimmen sind und nicht nur Fake Abstimmungen?


 
Es garantiert aber auch niemand, daß die Stimmen, die auf die namentlich genannten Parteien entfallen, ernst gemeint sind.


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Dafür hat sie aus einem Bauernstaat eine Wirtschaftsmacht gemacht, die andere Bundesländer mitfinanziert. Wenn ich mir dagegen die Wirtschafts- und Schulpolitik in den von SPD und GrünInnen herunterregierten Länder anschaue, mache ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen um die Zukunft der gesamten Bundesrepublik.



Da mach ich mir noch über ganz andere Sachen sorgen. Und zwar das Deutschland immer den Geldbeutel öffnen muss, wenn irgendwo auf der Welt was passiert. Egal ob Überschwemmung, Erdbeben oder wenn ein Sack Reis umfällt. Und die Summen die da fließen sind nicht gerade klein.  Dann haben Parteien wie die SPD auch noch den Mut, uns mit Steuererhöhungen zu kommen.  Irgendwas läuft doch da total falsch! Ich will damit nicht sagen, das man Katastrophenländern nicht helfen muss! Aber langsam müssen wir uns mal um unseren eigenen Haushalt kümmern. Und der bessert sich nicht, wenn alles ins Ausland wandert.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da wo es eine Abstimmung gibt, wird abgestimmt, und nicht nur von denen, die sich damit auskennen oder sich damit beschäftigen.
> Jop, im Osten ist die NPD stark, und? Ist doch völlig egal, sie ist nur deswegen stark weil die anderen Parteien nicht in der Lage, ihre Politik genügend zu erklären.


Die anderen können ihre Politik nicht erklären, weil sie mit rationalem Verstand einfach nicht erklärbar ist. Sie ist nicht akzeptabel.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wird immer welche geben, die Parteien ankreuzen, deren Politik sie nicht interessiert, trotzdem wird die NPD da mehr "Anhänger" haben als die Linke oder die Piraten.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum jemand aus Spaß NPD wählen sollte. Vielleicht ein Türke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die anderen können ihre Politik nicht erklären, weil sie mit rationalem Verstand einfach nicht erklärbar ist. Sie ist nicht akzeptabel.



Sie können sie nicht erklären, weil dem politischen Laien der Sachverstand fehlt, ganz einfach und weil dieser dann sich selbst eingestehen muss, dass er keinen Plan hat, die Globalisierung an ihm vorbei gegangen ist, wählt er Parteien, die gegen die Globalisierung sind, wie eben die Linke oder die Rechte.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum jemand aus Spaß NPD wählen sollte. Vielleicht ein Türke?



Ein paar 14 Jährige, die sich den Hakenkreuzpatch für den WW2 Shooter holen...


----------



## pibels94 (7. September 2011)

[x] FDP

wobei man sagen muss, das jede Partei ihre Pro und Contra Argumente hat.


----------



## FrankoSturm (7. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> [x] FDP
> 
> wobei man sagen muss, das jede Partei ihre Pro und Contra Argumente hat.



JUP frag mich wer die Grünen wählt wenn se den Sprit auf 5 € hoch treiben


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie können sie nicht erklären, weil dem politischen Laien der Sachverstand fehlt, ganz einfach und weil dieser dann sich selbst eingestehen muss, dass er keinen Plan hat, die Globalisierung an ihm vorbei gegangen ist, wählt er Parteien, die gegen die Globalisierung sind, wie eben die Linke oder die Rechte.


Lol, es haben mal wieder alle keine Ahnung und wählen dann die bösen Linken und Rechten. Alle Mit Ahnung wählen natürlich die System... äh Etablierten. Es sieht genau andersherum aus, aber sicher bin ich ja nur böse und sage das nur deswegen.
Schade, daß sich immer noch nicht herumgesprochen hat, daß unser Land kaputt gemacht wurde und das nicht die Linken oder Rechten daran schuld sin.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein paar 14 Jährige, die sich den Hakenkreuzpatch für den WW2 Shooter holen...


Na klar, Und alle Amerikaner und Engländer und so weiter, bei denen die Hakenkreuze schon drin sind, wählen natürluch die NPD.


----------



## pibels94 (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Lol, es haben mal wieder alle keine Ahnung und wählen dann die bösen Linken und Rechten. Alle Mit Ahnung wählen natürlich die System... äh Etablierten. Es sieht genau andersherum aus, aber sicher bin ich ja nur böse und sage das nur deswegen.
> Schade, daß sich immer noch nicht herumgesprochen hat, daß unser Land kaputt gemacht wurde und das nicht die Linken oder Rechten daran schuld sin.




Die Linken und Rechten wollen aber auch nicht gerade das Beste für ALLE 

ich zitiere nur das NPD Wahlplakat: "Gas geben"


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Lol, es haben mal wieder alle keine Ahnung und wählen dann die bösen Linken und Rechten. Alle Mit Ahnung wählen natürlich die System... äh Etablierten. Es sieht genau andersherum aus, aber sicher bin ich ja nur böse und sage das nur deswegen.
> Schade, daß sich immer noch nicht herumgesprochen hat, daß unser Land kaputt gemacht wurde und das nicht die Linken oder Rechten daran schuld sin.



Was denkst du denn, wo Deutschland wäre, wenn die Linken oder Rechten die Macht hätten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich will damit nicht sagen, das man Katastrophenländern nicht helfen muss! Aber langsam müssen wir uns mal um unseren eigenen Haushalt kümmern. Und der bessert sich nicht, wenn alles ins Ausland wandert.


 
Der bessert sich aber eben auch nicht, wenn man die wunderbaren Exportbedingungen, von denen die deutsche Wirtschaft lebt, vernichtet.

Wir blicken auf über ein halbes Jahrhundert fehlerhafte Politik in fast allen Bereichen zurück und jede Partei, die behauptet, innerhalb einer (oder auch fünf) Wahlperiode(n) alles lösen zu können, ist imho entweder massiv am lügen oder hat keinerlei Ahnung von der Lage. In beiden Fällen ist sie unwählbar.




FrankoSturm schrieb:


> JUP frag mich wer die Grünen wählt wenn se den Sprit auf 5 € hoch treiben



Jeder, der sich mit dem Program der Grünen zumindest soweit beschäftigt hat, dass er mehr als den Namen kennt, fragt sich, was deine Frage für eine Bedeutung haben soll, da das "wenn" ja überhaupt nicht erfüllt ist.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, wo Deutschland wäre, wenn die Linken oder Rechten die Macht hätten?


 
Ich würd mal sagen, da gibt gab es zwei deutsche Staaten, die es getestet haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen, da gibt gab es zwei deutsche Staaten, die es getestet haben.


 
ich beziehe mich da auf die aktuelle Situation und wenn die NPD plötzlich (wie auch immer), stärkste Partei wird und den Kanzler stellt (eventuell noch mit einer absoluten Mehrheit).
Ein paar Linke wollen ja "nur" Banken und Konzerne verstaatlichen, aber was die Rechten wollen, ist noch mal eine Nummer härter.


----------



## Mko (7. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir blicken auf über ein halbes Jahrhundert fehlerhafte Politik in fast allen Bereichen zurück und jede Partei, die behauptet, innerhalb einer (oder auch fünf) Wahlperiode(n) alles lösen zu können, ist imho entweder massiv am lügen oder hat keinerlei Ahnung von der Lage. In beiden Fällen ist sie unwählbar.


 Du musst dabei bedenken, dass diese illusorische Versprechenspolitik aber auch vom Wähler gefördert wird. Würdest du als Partei sagen, dass du keine Lösung für irgendein Problem hast, wärst du sogleich ohne Chance bei den nächsten Wahlen.



			
				Nico Bellic schrieb:
			
		

> Lol, es haben mal wieder alle keine Ahnung und wählen dann die bösen  Linken und Rechten. Alle Mit Ahnung wählen natürlich die System... äh  Etablierten. Es sieht genau andersherum aus, aber sicher bin ich ja nur  böse und sage das nur deswegen.
> Schade, daß sich immer noch nicht herumgesprochen hat, daß unser Land  kaputt gemacht wurde und das nicht die Linken oder Rechten daran schuld  sin.


Ich würde mal schätzen, dass die Rechten oder Linken wesentlich mehr kaputt machen könnten als es die "Etablierten" jemals wagten. Zumindest wäre dann von einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Deutschland nicht mehr viel übrig...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Du musst dabei bedenken, dass diese illusorische Versprechenspolitik aber auch vom Wähler gefördert wird. Würdest du als Partei sagen, dass du keine Lösung für irgendein Problem hast, wärst du sogleich ohne Chance bei den nächsten Wahlen.



Klar - in einer Demokratie ist der Wähler zum Großteil selbst an dem Schuld, was er bekommt. Aber das ist nur ein Mechanismus, keine Entschuldigung. Und man kann Lügen nicht mit dem Wählerwillen rechtfertigen. Das machen aber einige Parteien ganz klar, die nicht nur 1-2 Probleme als mittelfristig lösbar bezeichnen, sondern alle Probleme kurzfristig. Idealerweise noch durch nur 2-3 Handlungen. (Siehe z.B. NPD-Polemik, der zu Folge es allen Deutschen Wunderbar gehen würde, sobald man Ausländer aus den Sozialsystemen schmeißt und aus sämtlichen internationalen Bündnissen austritt)



> Ich würde mal schätzen, dass die Rechten oder Linken wesentlich mehr kaputt machen könnten als es die "Etablierten" jemals wagten. Zumindest wäre dann von einem freiheitlich-demokratischen Deutschland nicht mehr viel übrig...


 
Das geht in Teilen ja schon aus der Definition hervor: Links und Rechts werden durch die Mitte vorgegeben. Die Mitte ist, das, was die Bevölkerung im Schnitt/der Mehrheit will und wandelt sich somit mit dem Wählerwillen. Es kann also nie eine "Rechte" Partei auf demokratischem Wege regieren, weil sie nicht mehr als "rechts" zählen würde, wenn sie die Mehrheitspartei wäre. (siehe z.B. auch die Verschiebung der Bezeichnungen bei den etablierten Parteien: Früher war die Union die "Mitte" und die SPD schon "links" davon. Dann waren die Mitte zwischen beiden und die Grünen "link". Heute sind die Grünen nach Meinung einiger "in der Mitte angekommen" oder "die neue Mitte" bzw. "Liberale" -weder rechts noch links- und die CDU platziert sich so, dass "rechts von der CDU kein Platz mehr ist. Eine Programverlagerung, die diesen Bezeichnungswandel rechtfertigen würde, gab es aber allenfalls bei der SPD im Rahmen der Wirtschaftpolitik Schröders - alle anderen sind immer noch da, wo sie immer waren. Aber die Bevölkerungmehrheit liegt heute "links" von dem, was vor 30 Jahren "Mitte"/"konservativ" war)


----------



## Mko (8. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar - in einer Demokratie ist der Wähler zum Großteil selbst an dem Schuld, was er bekommt. Aber das ist nur ein Mechanismus, keine Entschuldigung. Und man kann Lügen nicht mit dem Wählerwillen rechtfertigen. Das machen aber einige Parteien ganz klar, die nicht nur 1-2 Probleme als mittelfristig lösbar bezeichnen, sondern alle Probleme kurzfristig. Idealerweise noch durch nur 2-3 Handlungen. (Siehe z.B. NPD-Polemik, der zu Folge es allen Deutschen Wunderbar gehen würde, sobald man Ausländer aus den Sozialsystemen schmeißt und aus sämtlichen internationalen Bündnissen austritt


Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage den Politikern nicht die Absolution erteilen. Natürlich sind die Politiker größtenteils selbst dafür verantwortlich und mit der NPD hast du ein gutes Beispiel gebracht. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass diese Angelegenheit nicht völlig einseitig auf Seiten der Politiker liegt und auch die Wähler eine gewisse Teilschuld an der Misere tragen.



> Das geht in Teilen ja schon aus der Definition hervor: Links und Rechts werden durch die Mitte vorgegeben. Die Mitte ist, das, was die Bevölkerung im Schnitt/der Mehrheit will und wandelt sich somit mit dem Wählerwillen. Es kann also nie eine "Rechte" Partei auf demokratischem Wege regieren, weil sie nicht mehr als "rechts" zählen würde, wenn sie die Mehrheitspartei wäre. (siehe z.B. auch die Verschiebung der Bezeichnungen bei den etablierten Parteien: Früher war die Union die "Mitte" und die SPD schon "links" davon. Dann waren die Mitte zwischen beiden und die Grünen "link". Heute sind die Grünen nach Meinung einiger "in der Mitte angekommen" oder "die neue Mitte" bzw. "Liberale" -weder rechts noch links- und die CDU platziert sich so, dass "rechts von der CDU kein Platz mehr ist. Eine Programverlagerung, die diesen Bezeichnungswandel rechtfertigen würde, gab es aber allenfalls bei der SPD im Rahmen der Wirtschaftpolitik Schröders - alle anderen sind immer noch da, wo sie immer waren. Aber die Bevölkerungmehrheit liegt heute "links" von dem, was vor 30 Jahren "Mitte"/"konservativ" war)


Dem widersprech ich nicht.
Interessant zu sehen ist dies ja auch im Vergleich mit den USA. Würden deutsche Parteien dort mit ihren Programmen antreten, so würden sie alle (selbst die CDU) als ziemlich weit links eingestuft werden, während im Umkehrschluss die dortige "linke" Demokratische Partei sich im deutschen Parteienspektrum irgendwo rechts der CDU einfinden könnte.
Aber solche kuriosen Vergleiche kann man mit jedem anderen Land veranstalten...


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das geht in Teilen ja schon aus der Definition hervor: Links und Rechts werden durch die Mitte vorgegeben. Die Mitte ist, das, was die Bevölkerung im Schnitt/der Mehrheit will und wandelt sich somit mit dem Wählerwillen. Es kann also nie eine "Rechte" Partei auf demokratischem Wege regieren, weil sie nicht mehr als "rechts" zählen würde, wenn sie die Mehrheitspartei wäre.



Nein. Natürlich kann eine rechte Partei auf demokratischem Wege regieren und weiter als rechts gelten. Wenn man schon das Links-Rechts-Spektrum überhaupt zu Charakterisierung von Parteien nutzen möchte, dann sollte man es so tun, daß eben nicht pure Mehrheiten das Spektrum verschieben. Sonst ist es nämlich noch wertloser, als es ohnehin schon ist.



> (siehe z.B. auch die Verschiebung der Bezeichnungen bei den etablierten Parteien: Früher war die Union die "Mitte" und die SPD schon "links" davon. Dann waren die Mitte zwischen beiden und die Grünen "link".



Guter Wortwitz. "Link" sind die Kameraden wohl wirklich.



> Heute sind die Grünen nach Meinung einiger "in der Mitte angekommen" oder "die neue Mitte" bzw.



Du meinst sicher die gerne verwendete Floskel "in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen". Das hat aber nichts mit politischer Ausrichtung zu tun. Auch eine knallrechte oder -linke Partei könne dort ankommen, ohne ihr politisches Spektrum zu verändern.



> "Liberale" -weder rechts noch links-



Also wenn die Grünen eins ganz gewiß nicht sind, dann liberal. Eine autoritärere und anti-liberalere Partei hat die deutsche Politiklandschaft momentan kaum zu bieten.

"Liberal" bedeutet ja nicht "weder rechts noch links", sondern - kurz gesagt - so permissiv wie möglich, so restriktiv wie nötig.



> und die CDU platziert sich so, dass "rechts von der CDU kein Platz mehr ist.



Rechts von der CDU ist heutzutage leider noch sehr viel Platz im demokratischen Spektrum, der bedauerlicherweise von keiner ernstzunehmenden Partei gefüllt wird.



> Eine Programverlagerung, die diesen Bezeichnungswandel rechtfertigen würde, gab es aber allenfalls bei der SPD im Rahmen der Wirtschaftpolitik Schröders - alle anderen sind immer noch da, wo sie immer waren.



Auch das stimmt nicht. Die CDU von heute ist wesentlich weiter links aufgestellt als die CDU unter Kohl oder gar Adenauer. Wie sonst sollte auch rechts davon dieses Vakuum entstanden sein? Wieso sollte die CDU sonst bei jeder Wahl immer schlechter abschneiden? Der laufen die Wähler am rechten Rand, und nur zum kleinsten Teil die irgendwo in der Mitte, weg.

Für die SPD gilt das oben gesagte erst recht. Man vergleiche nur mal die Politik eines Helmut Schmidt mit dem, was da heute so rausgeblasen wird. Schlimm und traurig ist das. Ich kenne auch genug SPD-Mitglieder, die ihrer eigenen Partei diesen unangenehmen Linksruck attestieren. (Und nebenbei aus diesem Grunde selber nicht mal mehr SPD wählen.) Das letzte Gute, was die SPD hatte, waren Schröder, Müntefering und Konsorten. Die haben wenigstens noch nachgedacht bei der Politik, die sie gemacht haben, und nicht einfach nur auf ein diffuses Gefühl der Bequemlichkeit gehört. Heute gibt's doch links der Mitte nur noch Wellness-Politik, die das Land zusehends vor die Hunde gehen läßt, Geld zum Fenster rauswirft und so die Zukunft unserer Kinder verspielt. (So, jetzt habe ich endlich auch mal das mit den Kindern gesagt.)




> Aber die Bevölkerungmehrheit liegt heute "links" von dem, was vor 30 Jahren "Mitte"/"konservativ" war)


 
Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

> Der bessert sich aber eben auch nicht, wenn man die wunderbaren Exportbedingungen, von denen die deutsche Wirtschaft lebt, vernichtet.


Das verlang ich ja auch gar nicht.  Ich meinte damit eher, das wir ein bisschen besser auf unseren kaputten Haushalt aufpassen sollten. Wir können bzw. sollten einfach nicht überall die Kasse aufmachen, wenn jemand jault. Fakt ist nun mal: Wenn irgendwo Geld gebraucht wird, dann zahlt Deutschland als erstes. Und die Sache mit der Vergangenheit (Weltkrieg) lass ich in diesem Bezug nicht mehr zählen.  Es gibt da einfach so ein paar Endlosprojekte. Angefangen mit Afgahnistan. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



> Wir blicken auf über ein halbes Jahrhundert fehlerhafte Politik in fast allen Bereichen zurück und jede Partei, die behauptet, innerhalb einer (oder auch fünf) Wahlperiode(n) alles lösen zu können, ist imho entweder massiv am lügen oder hat keinerlei Ahnung von der Lage. In beiden Fällen ist sie unwählbar.


Stimmt!  Aber langsam gehen einem die Alternativen aus. Wenn man es genau nimmt, kann man von den ganzen Sprüchemachern niemanden mehr wählen.


----------



## Mko (8. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nein. Natürlich kann eine rechte Partei auf  demokratischem Wege regieren und weiter als rechts gelten. Wenn man  schon das Links-Rechts-Spektrum überhaupt zu Charakterisierung von  Parteien nutzen möchte, dann sollte man es so tun, daß eben nicht pure  Mehrheiten das Spektrum verschieben. Sonst ist es nämlich noch  wertloser, als es ohnehin schon ist.


Eine rechte Partei kann nur dann auf demokratischen Weg die Mehrheit  erlangen, wenn sich dieses Meinungsbild auch in der Bevölkerung  wiederspiegelt. Folglich muss ein Großteil der Bevölkerung weiter nach  rechts gerückt sein, ansonsten hätte wahrscheinlich keiner diese rechte  Partei gewählt.
Damit einher geht aber auch eine Verlagerung des politischen Spektrums,  schließlich wird dies über die politische Orientierung der Mehrheit  entschieden und das kann von Land zu Land (Bevölkerung zu Bevölkerung)  anders aussehen.
Ich habe ja vorher bereits den Vergleich mit den USA gewagt, wo die  Einordnungen wesentlich anders gelagert sind und die Parteien aus  unserer Sicht anders eingeordnet werden als aus der Sicht der  Amerikaner. Als politische Mitte wird dort momentan vor allem die  Demokratische Partei gesehen, während die Republikaner eher rechts  stehen. Würde nun eine Partei mit einem vergleichbaren Parteiprogramm  wie bei den Demokraten sich hier zur Wahl stellen, käme wahrscheinlich  keiner auf den Sinn dieses als "mittig" zu verorten.
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Solche Einschätzungen machen nur  Sinn, wenn man sie relativ zur lokalen Mehrheitsmeinung setzt.



> Also wenn die  Grünen eins ganz gewiß nicht sind, dann liberal. Eine autoritärere und  anti-liberalere Partei hat die deutsche Politiklandschaft momentan kaum  zu bieten.


Du darfst den Begriff nicht mit dem Wirtschaftsliberalismus verwechseln.  Wenn man die Grünen anhand ihrer Meinung zur allgemeinen Freiheit des  Menschen und der gewollten Bürgeremanzipation beurteilen würde, dann  könnte man sie schon als "liberal" einstufen. (siehe bspw. die  Demonstrationen zu Stuttgart 21)



> Auch das stimmt nicht. Die CDU von heute ist wesentlich weiter links  aufgestellt als die CDU unter Kohl oder gar Adenauer. Wie sonst sollte  auch rechts davon dieses Vakuum entstanden sein? Wieso sollte die CDU  sonst bei jeder Wahl immer schlechter abschneiden? Der laufen die Wähler  am rechten Rand, und nur zum kleinsten Teil die irgendwo in der Mitte,  weg.
> 
> Für die SPD gilt das oben gesagte erst recht. Man vergleiche nur mal die  Politik eines Helmut Schmidt mit dem, was da heute so rausgeblasen  wird. Schlimm und traurig ist das. Ich kenne auch genug SPD-Mitglieder,  die ihrer eigenen Partei diesen unangenehmen Linksruck attestieren. (Und  nebenbei aus diesem Grunde selber nicht mal mehr SPD wählen.) Das  letzte Gute, was die SPD hatte, waren Schröder, Müntefering und  Konsorten. Die haben wenigstens noch nachgedacht bei der Politik, die  sie gemacht haben, und nicht einfach nur auf ein diffuses Gefühl der  Bequemlichkeit gehört. Heute gibt's doch links der Mitte nur noch  Wellness-Politik, die das Land zusehends vor die Hunde gehen läßt, Geld  zum Fenster rauswirft und so die Zukunft unserer Kinder verspielt. (So,  jetzt habe ich endlich auch mal das mit den Kindern gesagt.)


Ich würde sagen, dass die CDU immer noch dieselbe Position besitzt wie seit mehreren Jahren. Das Vakuum am rechten Rand der Union existiert mehr theoretisch, da eine wahrlich rechte Volkspartei aufgrund der hiesigen Vergangenheit nur mit Vorbehalt gewählt werden würde und außerdem auch zahlreiche Unionspolitiker gerne in diesem Bereich wildern. Vielleicht erinnerst du dich an die populistischen Aussagen mancher CSUler bezüglich der italienischen Flüchtlingsproblematik während der Libyenkrise oder an die Forderung Roland Kochs, kriminelle Ausländer abzuschieben.

Die SPD hat vor allem unter der Schröder-Regierung einen ziemlichen Rechtsruck erfahren, da sie von ihren klassischen Arbeiterthemen abgerückt ist und wesentlich wirtschaftsnäher geworden ist. Die Hartz-Reform und das Entstehen der WASG (gegründet vom ehemaligen SPD-Vorsitzenden Lafontaine unter dem Eindruck der Reform) ist ja ein eindeutiger Beleg für diese neue Ausrichtung, von der sich die Partei bis heute scheinbar noch nicht wirklich erholt hat. Das Verhältnis zu den Gewerkschaften gilt seitdem ja auch als belastet.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Eine rechte Partei kann nur dann auf demokratischen Weg die Mehrheit erlangen, wenn sich dieses Meinungsbild auch in der Bevölkerung wiederspiegelt. Folglich muss ein Großteil der Bevölkerung weiter nach rechts gerückt sein, ansonsten hätte wahrscheinlich keiner diese rechte Partei gewählt.


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Auch Leute, die nicht rechts oder links sind, wählen rechts. Einfach deswegen, weil es sonst keine Alternative zu den Etablierten gibt, die immer weniger Zustimmung finden. Das läßt sich auch daran erkennen, daß immer mehr Leute einfach nicht wählen gehen.
In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern kann sich im Prinzip keine Partei als Sieger fühlen, denn nur 51,4 Prozent der Wahlberechtigten gingen wählen. 2006 waren es noch 59,1.
Die Piraten erreichten in MW übrigens 1,9 %.


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Eine rechte Partei kann nur dann auf demokratischen Weg die Mehrheit  erlangen, wenn sich dieses Meinungsbild auch in der Bevölkerung  wiederspiegelt. Folglich muss ein Großteil der Bevölkerung weiter nach  rechts gerückt sein, ansonsten hätte wahrscheinlich keiner diese rechte  Partei gewählt.
> Damit einher geht aber auch eine Verlagerung des politischen Spektrums,  schließlich wird dies über die politische Orientierung der Mehrheit  entschieden und das kann von Land zu Land (Bevölkerung zu Bevölkerung)  anders aussehen.



Das wäre politikwissenschaftlich falsch. Wenn sich das Spektrum mit der Bevölkerung verschiebt, kann eine Verschiebung der Parteien nicht mehr gemessen werden. Das Bewertungsspektrum muß also fix bleiben. (Und das tut es auf wissenschaftlichem Boden auch.)



> Ich habe ja vorher bereits den Vergleich mit den USA gewagt, wo die  Einordnungen wesentlich anders gelagert sind und die Parteien aus  unserer Sicht anders eingeordnet werden als aus der Sicht der  Amerikaner. Als politische Mitte wird dort momentan vor allem die  Demokratische Partei gesehen, während die Republikaner eher rechts  stehen. Würde nun eine Partei mit einem vergleichbaren Parteiprogramm  wie bei den Demokraten sich hier zur Wahl stellen, käme wahrscheinlich  keiner auf den Sinn dieses als "mittig" zu verorten.


In den USA zählt wesentlich stärker die Person als die Partei. Und ein Demokrat aus dem Süden ist schnell viel konservativer als ein Republikaner aus dem hohen Norden. Die amerikanischen Parteien nach unserem System von "rechts" und "links" bewerten zu wollen ist ziemlich müßig. Kann man machen, wenn man glaubt, es brächte was, aber dieser Illusion sollte man sich besser nicht hingeben.



> Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Solche Einschätzungen machen nur  Sinn, wenn man sie relativ zur lokalen Mehrheitsmeinung setzt.


Genau dann machen solche Einschätzungen keinen Sinn, weil sie dann beliebig werden. Natürlich wird das gerne in Laiendiskussion oder -medien getan, aber richtiger wird's davon auch nicht.



> Du darfst den Begriff nicht mit dem Wirtschaftsliberalismus verwechseln.  Wenn man die Grünen anhand ihrer Meinung zur allgemeinen Freiheit des  Menschen und der gewollten Bürgeremanzipation beurteilen würde, dann  könnte man sie schon als "liberal" einstufen. (siehe bspw. die  Demonstrationen zu Stuttgart 21)


Mitnichten. Die Grünen sind nie liberal. Sie versuchen, sich den Anstrich zu geben und schaffen es auch immer wieder, die Leute hinters Licht zu führen, aber die "allgemeine Freiheit des Menschen", wie Du es so schön nennst, gilt bei denen nur, wenn die Meinung der Menschen in der folgenden Abstimmung auch dem Parteiwillen entspricht. Man konnte das zuletzt bestens an der Abstimmung zur Gemeinschaftsschule in Hamburg sehen. Die wurde gegen den Willen der Grünen und Roten abgelehnt. Und was haben die nachher über die "dummen" Bürger geschimpft. Gerade die Grünen spielen da ein sehr durchschaubares Spiel mit - sagen wir mal - "Alibi"-Abstimmungen oder wenigstens Forderungen danach.

Überhaupt wäre das Schlimmste, was einer anti-liberalen Partei wie den Grünen passieren könnte, echte Bürgeremanzipation.

Nachtrag: In Berlin lehnen die Grünen übrigens einen Bürgerentscheid zur Verlängerung der A100 ab. Warum wohl?



> Ich würde sagen, dass die CDU immer noch dieselbe Position besitzt wie seit mehreren Jahren. Das Vakuum am rechten Rand der Union existiert mehr theoretisch, da eine wahrlich rechte Volkspartei aufgrund der hiesigen Vergangenheit nur mit Vorbehalt gewählt werden würde und außerdem auch zahlreiche Unionspolitiker gerne in diesem Bereich wildern. Vielleicht erinnerst du dich an die populistischen Aussagen mancher CSUler bezüglich der italienischen Flüchtlingsproblematik während der Libyenkrise oder an die Forderung Roland Kochs, kriminelle Ausländer abzuschieben.


Nein. Die CDU ist wirklich viel softer geworden. Merkel hat doch selbst gesagt, man müsse sich mehr nach links öffnen. Dabei vergißt man leider die Kernklientel und richtet sich so selbst zugrunde.
Und Roland Koch ist übrigens in der CDU, nicht der CSU.



> Die SPD hat vor allem unter der Schröder-Regierung einen ziemlichen Rechtsruck erfahren, da sie von ihren klassischen Arbeiterthemen abgerückt ist und wesentlich wirtschaftsnäher geworden ist.


Ja. Damals war die auch für mich wählbar. Und ich habe die damals sogar gewählt.



> Die Hartz-Reform und das Entstehen der WASG (gegründet vom ehemaligen SPD-Vorsitzenden Lafontaine unter dem Eindruck der Reform) ist ja ein eindeutiger Beleg für diese neue Ausrichtung, von der sich die Partei bis heute scheinbar noch nicht wirklich erholt hat. Das Verhältnis zu den Gewerkschaften gilt seitdem ja auch als belastet.


Naja. Das Niederreißen dieser segensreichen Errungenschaften der SPD und die damit einhergehende Abkehr von der Vernunft kann man wohl kaum als "Erholung" der Partei beschreiben.

Und Lafontaine hat diesen WASG-Unsinn nur gemacht, weil er ein kleiner Wadenbeißer mit unfaßbarem Geltungsdrang ist. Die Politik, die Lafontaine macht, ist ihm selbst total egal, solange er oben schwimmen kann. Der ist der Prototyp des Charakterlosen. Der würde in jede politische Richtung schwenken, wenn es da ein ausreichend großes Wählerpotenzial gäbe. Aber Linke kenne Worte wie Charakter, Aufrichtigkeit oder Ehrenhaftigkeit ja wohl ohnehin nur vom Hörensagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> Interessant zu sehen ist dies ja auch im Vergleich mit den USA. Würden deutsche Parteien dort mit ihren Programmen antreten, so würden sie alle (selbst die CDU) als ziemlich weit links eingestuft werden, während im Umkehrschluss die dortige "linke" Demokratische Partei sich im deutschen Parteienspektrum irgendwo rechts der CDU einfinden könnte.
> Aber solche kuriosen Vergleiche kann man mit jedem anderen Land veranstalten...



Aufgrund des amerikanischen Zweiparteien-Systems sind die Programme imho endgültig zu komplex, um sie sinnvoll in das deutsche links/rechts-Schema einzusortieren. Je nachdem, welches Thema du priorisierst, erhälst du da unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, weil sowohl Republikaner wie Demokraten mal "linke" und mal "rechte" Ansichten vertreten. Eine sinnvollere Trennung findet sich auf der Achse liberal/instutitionalisiert.




Icejester schrieb:


> Nein. Natürlich kann eine rechte Partei auf demokratischem Wege regieren und weiter als rechts gelten. Wenn man schon das Links-Rechts-Spektrum überhaupt zu Charakterisierung von Parteien nutzen möchte, dann sollte man es so tun, daß eben nicht pure Mehrheiten das Spektrum verschieben. Sonst ist es nämlich noch wertloser, als es ohnehin schon ist.



Ich bin der erste, der dieses Bezeichnungsystem als absolut unzureichend bezeichnet. Aber man muss akzeptieren, dass die Medien und Leute es benutzen - und zwar in der von mir beschriebenen, dynamischen Weise. Das die von sozialwissenschaftlichen Begriffsverwendungen abweicht, stimmt. Aber das stimmt nach meiner Erfahrung für quasi alle sozialwissenschaftlichen Begriffe, die aus der Alltagssprache entlehnt wurden - denn letztere ist nun einmal nicht statisch.



> Du meinst sicher die gerne verwendete Floskel "in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen". Das hat aber nichts mit politischer Ausrichtung zu tun. Auch eine knallrechte oder -linke Partei könne dort ankommen, ohne ihr politisches Spektrum zu verändern.



Ich meine es so, wie ich es geschrieben und gelesen habe und sehr wohl auch in Kontexten, in denen es politisch gemeint war.



> Also wenn die Grünen eins ganz gewiß nicht sind, dann liberal. Eine autoritärere und anti-liberalere Partei hat die deutsche Politiklandschaft momentan kaum zu bieten.
> 
> "Liberal" bedeutet ja nicht "weder rechts noch links", sondern - kurz gesagt - so permissiv wie möglich, so restriktiv wie nötig.



Jup. Und genau da haben die Grünen einiges zu bieten, da sie vielfach lenkende Mechanismen anstatt von restriktiven Grenzen befürworten (z.B.: Ökosteuer statt Ausstoßgrenzwerten. Sich langsam anpassende Abnahmepreise für Ökostrom, anstelle einzelner Förderprogramme. ). Aber ich will hier nicht das Program der Grünen breittreten - es geht darum, wie sie von der Gesellschaft aufgenommen und den Medien bezeichnet werden. Und da fehlt seit dem Niedergang der FDP eben häufiger die Bezeichnung "neue Liberale". Im Vergleich zu Gewerkschaftlern der SPD und den Grenzsetzern der Union (oder gar der Linken) ist es imho auch wirklich leicht, als liberal zu erscheinen. Verstehe da ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie du zum gegenteiligen Ergebnis kommst. Keine andere Partei setzt imho so selten auf direkte Eingriffe.



> Rechts von der CDU ist heutzutage leider noch sehr viel Platz im demokratischen Spektrum, der bedauerlicherweise von keiner ernstzunehmenden Partei gefüllt wird.
> 
> Auch das stimmt nicht. Die CDU von heute ist wesentlich weiter links aufgestellt als die CDU unter Kohl oder gar Adenauer. Wie sonst sollte auch rechts davon dieses Vakuum entstanden sein?



Diese Frage musst du beantworten, da du behauptest, das es existiert. Die Union selbst und, soweit ich das überlicke, auch die Medien, sehen es so, wie von mir beschrieben.



> Wieso sollte die CDU sonst bei jeder Wahl immer schlechter abschneiden? Der laufen die Wähler am rechten Rand, und nur zum kleinsten Teil die irgendwo in der Mitte, weg.



Auch hier finde ich gegenteiliges.
Die Wählerwanderung im Nordosten | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A - Z - Nordmagazin - media




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das verlang ich ja auch gar nicht.  Ich meinte damit eher, das wir ein bisschen besser auf unseren kaputten Haushalt aufpassen sollten. Wir können bzw. sollten einfach nicht überall die Kasse aufmachen, wenn jemand jault. Fakt ist nun mal: Wenn irgendwo Geld gebraucht wird, dann zahlt Deutschland als erstes.



Genau das ist imho eben nicht Fakt. Nenn doch mal ein paar größere Posten der vergangenen Jahre, in denen nur Deutschland gezahlt bzw. andere erst sehr viel später mitgemacht haben. Meiner Beobachtung nach ist Deutschland international überwiegend im Rahmen von Gemeinschaftsprojekten unterwegs und wenn es mal um irgendwelche Nothilfen geht, bei denen die Zeit für Absprachen fehlt, dann ist Deutschland -seit Niebel- sogar oftmals spät dran. Da sollte man sich nicht davon täuschen lassen, dass deutsche Beiträge in deutschen Medien ein Vielfaches der Aufmerksamkeit anderer Länder erhalten.
Was natürlich stimmt: Deutschland zahlt, gerade bei EU-Sachen, oft am meisten. Aber genau darauf spiele ich eben mit den Exportbedingungen, sprich den internationalen Beziehungen Deutschlands an. Wer die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Erde ist, die größte der EU, das Land, das für sich die meisten Stimmen in internationalen Grämien beansprucht, das diverse Entscheidungen maßgeblich im Interesse der eigenen Wirtschaft hinbiegt, die Nation, die -in Koalition mit Frankreich- fast schon durchregiert, dann muss man eben auch dann Größe zeigen, wenn es ans zahlen geht.



> Stimmt!  Aber langsam gehen einem die Alternativen aus. Wenn man es genau nimmt, kann man von den ganzen Sprüchemachern niemanden mehr wählen.


 
Das ist halt das Problem mit den phlegmatischen, egoistischen, deutschen Wählern. Es gab und gibt immer wieder kleinere Parteien, die durchaus neue Wege einschlagen und andere Prioritäten setzen wollen, als die weitere Steigerung des Lebensstandard (z.T. aller, z.T. einiger...) zu Lasten künftiger Generationen. Aber mit Ausnahme der Grünen (und der NPD - wegen ihrer Polemik) hat es in den letzten Jahrzehnten keine dieser Partei geschafft, Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, einfach weil selbst die Unzufriedenen lieber das "kleinere Übel" unter den beiden großen Parteien wählen, als ihre Stimme einer Partei zu geben, die sowieso keine Regierungsschance hat. So kann Demokratie aber nicht funktionieren bzw. endet im Stillstand (in dem Fall an einer unhaltbaren Stelle...). Das Kleingemüse sollte zwar objektiv betrachtet nie Verantwortung übernehmen, weil es das gar nicht kann, aber es wichtig, um die etablierten Parteien aufzurütteln und auf neue Richtungen aufmerksam zu machen. Ein Volk, dass zu 60-70% (Zweitstimme vermutlich >98%) den Einheitsbrei aus SPD/Union wählt, das teilt den Politikern nunmal mit, dass es diesen Einheitsbrei weiterhin will. Wohin sowas führen kann, sieht man im (imho nahezu reformunfähigen) Zweiparteiensystem der USA. Wir können da noch von Glück reden, das wir wenigstens auf Länderebene noch zwei weitere Parteien mit z.T. stellenweise großem Potential haben.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (8. September 2011)

diesen Monat bzw. Quartal mal die Linke..


----------



## Mko (8. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann man so nicht sagen. Auch Leute, die nicht rechts oder links sind, wählen rechts. Einfach deswegen, weil es sonst keine Alternative zu den Etablierten gibt, die immer weniger Zustimmung finden. Das läßt sich auch daran erkennen, daß immer mehr Leute einfach nicht wählen gehen.
> In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern kann sich im Prinzip keine Partei als Sieger fühlen, denn nur 51,4 Prozent der Wahlberechtigten gingen wählen. 2006 waren es noch 59,1.
> Die Piraten erreichten in MW übrigens 1,9 %.


In dem Fall wählen die Leute aber keine Partei aufgrund ihres (rechten) Programms, sonder nur aufgrund der Unzufriedenheit mit den etablierten Parteien. Deswegen hat die NPD in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern auch trotz der gesunkenen Wahlbeteiligung keinen wirklichen Schub erhalten und musste sogar Verluste erleiden.




			
				Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre politikwissenschaftlich falsch. Wenn sich das Spektrum mit der Bevölkerung verschiebt, kann eine Verschiebung der Parteien nicht mehr gemessen werden. Das Bewertungsspektrum muß also fix bleiben. (Und das tut es auf wissenschaftlichem Boden auch.)
> In den USA zählt wesentlich stärker die Person als die Partei. Und ein Demokrat aus dem Süden ist schnell viel konservativer als ein Republikaner aus dem hohen Norden. Die amerikanischen Parteien nach unserem System von "rechts" und "links" bewerten zu wollen ist ziemlich müßig. Kann man machen, wenn man glaubt, es brächte was, aber dieser Illusion sollte man sich besser nicht hingeben.
> Genau dann machen solche Einschätzungen keinen Sinn, weil sie dann beliebig werden. Natürlich wird das gerne in Laiendiskussion oder -medien getan, aber richtiger wird's davon auch nicht.


Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass solche Einschätzungen immer und für alle Zeit gleich und objektiv aussehen werden. Schließlich gibt es ja bei den Parteien keine direkt messbaren Faktoren, die man dann unmittelbar in ein Urteil über die politische Position verwandeln könnte, dafür ist die Meinungsbildung innerhalb der Parteien auch viel zu variabel und heterogen.
Diese äußeren Bewertungen werden immer einigermaßen subjektiv und im Kontext der Mehrheitsmeinung der Gesellschaft und dem Zeitgeist getroffen, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.




> Mitnichten. Die Grünen sind nie liberal. Sie versuchen, sich den Anstrich zu geben und schaffen es auch immer wieder, die Leute hinters Licht zu führen, aber die "allgemeine Freiheit des Menschen", wie Du es so schön nennst, gilt bei denen nur, wenn die Meinung der Menschen in der folgenden Abstimmung auch dem Parteiwillen entspricht. Man konnte das zuletzt bestens an der Abstimmung zur Gemeinschaftsschule in Hamburg sehen. Die wurde gegen den Willen der Grünen und Roten abgelehnt. Und was haben die nachher über die "dummen" Bürger geschimpft. Gerade die Grünen spielen da ein sehr durchschaubares Spiel mit - sagen wir mal - "Alibi"-Abstimmungen oder wenigstens Forderungen danach.
> Überhaupt wäre das Schlimmste, was einer anti-liberalen Partei wie den Grünen passieren könnte, echte Bürgeremanzipation.
> Nachtrag: In Berlin lehnen die Grünen übrigens einen Bürgerentscheid zur Verlängerung der A100 ab. Warum wohl?


Ich will jetzt nicht jede einzelne Entscheidung der Grünen rechtfertigen, da dies besonders in der Lokalpolitik recht diffizil werden kann und man als Außenstehender gerne wichtige Faktoren übersieht. Du wirst aber wohl kaum anzweifeln, dass besonders die enorme Bürgerbeteiligung in Baden-Württemberg den Grünen überhaupt erst die Chance einer Machtübernahme im CDU geprägten Land eröffnet hat. Ohne dies wäre die Wahl wahrscheinlich völlig anders ausgegangen, hier war die "Bürgeremanzipation" garantiert nichts Schlechtes für die Grünen.




> Und Roland Koch ist übrigens in der CDU, nicht der CSU.


Wie du meinem Post entnehmen kannst, habe ich nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet.


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. September 2011)

[X] sonstige

Also von mir aus können, gern noch ein paar weitere Parteien dazukommen, dann muss ich nicht immer sonstige wählen  

Aber dieser Grünewahltrend ist sehr beunruhigend 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> [X] sonstige
> 
> Also von mir aus können, gern noch ein paar weitere Parteien dazukommen, dann muss ich nicht immer sonstige wählen


 
Welche Partei sollte denn deiner Meinung nach noch extra erwähnt werden, damit du eben nicht mehr "Sonstige" wählen musst?


----------



## Bärenmarke (8. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Partei sollte denn deiner Meinung nach noch extra erwähnt werden, damit du eben nicht mehr "Sonstige" wählen musst?


 
MLPD 

kleiner scherz 

Republikaner wäre doch mal nett 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Hmm.. nett..  

Die wollen Preußen wieder einführen, mal schauen, wie das funktionieren soll.. 
Aber die ökonomische Globalisierung kannst du ja nicht ablehnen, entweder stellt man sich dem oder man verliert.
Und die Ausländerpolitik will ich mal nicht vertiefen, lehnt sie sich doch sehr stark an die NPD an.


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. September 2011)

Preußen wieder ein zuführen wäre doch gar keine so schlechte Idee, dann hätten wir Königsberg wieder 

Du solltest das aber nicht zu ernst nehmen, ich sehe mich eher als protestwähler, da ich mit den etablierten Parteien sehr unzufrieden bin. Bevor hier falsche Entschlüße auf kommen^^

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, also deswegen rechte oder linke Parteien wählen, weil man mit den etablierten nicht mehr zufrieden ist, halte ich für den falschen Weg.
Da würde ich eher die "normale" Partei wählen, mit der ich mich am ehesten identifizieren kann.
Für mich sind das die Grünen, da die CPU für mich an alte Dinge festhalten will, die SPD keine Plan hat, was sie will, die FDP für mich ein no Go ist (Westerwelle ) und die Linken nicht praxisnah genug sind. Was die wollen, ist zwar schön, aber nicht machbar.


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

Mko schrieb:


> In dem Fall wählen die Leute aber keine Partei aufgrund ihres (rechten) Programms, sonder nur aufgrund der Unzufriedenheit mit den etablierten Parteien. Deswegen hat die NPD in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern auch trotz der gesunkenen Wahlbeteiligung keinen wirklichen Schub erhalten und musste sogar Verluste erleiden.


In der Tat. Zwar hat die NPD gerade im Osten ihre Stammwähler, aber ein beträchtlicher Teil der Stimmen für sie entfallen auf die "Protestwähler", deren Entscheidung wahrscheinlich bis ins Wahllokal hinein noch nicht feststeht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> MLPD
> 
> kleiner scherz
> 
> Republikaner wäre doch mal nett



Du wirst lachen, aber wir hatten hier schon mehr bekennende MLPD- denn Reps-Wähler. 
(d.h. einen . Aber iirc hatten wir genau 0, die sich zu irgend einer anderen Partei bekannt haben. Es gibt zwar mindestens 3-4, die die NPD verteidigen und ihre Aufnahme fordern/forderten, aber keiner hat gesagt, dass er sie wählen will. Vermutlich ähnlich wie mit der BILD, die kauft ja auch "niemand")

Ich frag mich allerdings, warum die ganzen "ich will nur protestieren"-Wähler immer zum rechten Rand abdriften. Wenn man seine Stimme einfach nur "nicht den Großen" geben will, gibt es doch ziemlich viel Auswahl - man kann sie für den guten Zweck einsetzen (Tierschützer), man kann sie Politikkritikern/-satirikeren geben (Die Partei), man kann (manchmal, wenn die nicht wieder "keinen Bock" haben) gegen die Gesellschaft als ganzes Stimmen (APPD), man kann einfach nur absurd wählen (die Violetten),...
Aber irgendwie ziehen fast alle Protestwähler die Message "Ausländer haben hier nichts zu suchen" diesen Optionen vor und behaupten hinterher, dass sie das ja eigentlich gar nicht unterstützen würden, und nur protestieren wollen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Was ist dann gerade in Berlin?
Wo die Piratenpartei vor dem Einzug in den Landtag stehen, sie haben aktuell 6,5% in den Prognosen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, also deswegen rechte oder linke Parteien wählen, weil man mit den etablierten nicht mehr zufrieden ist, halte ich für den falschen Weg.
> Da würde ich eher die "normale" Partei wählen, mit der ich mich am ehesten identifizieren kann.
> Für mich sind das die Grünen, da die CPU für mich an alte Dinge festhalten will, die SPD keine Plan hat, was sie will, die FDP für mich ein no Go ist (Westerwelle ) und die Linken nicht praxisnah genug sind. Was die wollen, ist zwar schön, aber nicht machbar.


 

Linke Parteien (wozu ich auch die Linke zähle) sind meiner Meinung nach nicht wählbar.... Was die sich vorstellen, ist fernab jeglicher Realität.

Darüber kann man streiten, ob eine "Protestwahl" sinnvoll oder nicht ist, ich denke da kommt man auch auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner, da hier eben die Meinungen auseinandern gehn und ich finde es eine gute Möglichkeit um auf Missstände aufmerksam zu machen, da so die großen Parteien weniger Stimmen bekommen und endlich mal was tun müssen, um wieder mehr Stimmen zu kriegen 

Aber gut, was sind bei dir "normale" Parteien? Das ist auch wieder ein sehr subjektives Empfinden des einzelnen würde ich sagen, was für dich ne normale Partei ist, kann für mich wieder was ganz anderes sein.

Bei der FDP und SPD kann ich dir nur zu stimmen   Die CDU finde ich im Prinzip nicht schlecht, vorausgesetzt das Gruselkabinett verschwindet endlich und es rücken mal wieder etwas kompetentere Leute nach... Mit Kohl inbegriffen, waren nur Schwachmaten von der CDU an der Regierung... Davor gings ja noch einigermaßen (Vorallem im Bezug auf die Neuverschuldung!)
Aber die Grüne sind auch ein No Go... Ein paar Ansätze sind ja ganz ok, aber vieles ist einfach nur utpisch und Wirtschaftschädigend....desweiteren wird man in seinen Freiheiten eingeschnitten durch diese Kasper und ihre Tempolimits  Als ob man dadurch die Umweltschont... fahr ich eben statts 80 im 5 gang..... 60 im 2 gang... da hat man richtig was gewonnen  
Sollten sie lieber mal mehr in intelligente Ampelsysteme stecken, da könnte man mehr für die Umwelt tun, weil wenn schon dann richtig und nicht mit so hirnrießigem schwachsinn  

mfg

Bärenmarke


Edit: @ryuven auf deinen Beitrag geh ich erst morgen ein  zu spät gesehen deinen Post


----------



## Mko (9. September 2011)

> Was ist dann gerade in Berlin?
> Wo die Piratenpartei vor dem Einzug in den Landtag stehen, sie haben aktuell 6,5% in den Prognosen.


Habe ich auch gerade erstaunt im Nachtmagazin vernommen, hätte nicht gedacht dass sowas überhaupt mal möglich ist...
(gut, in Berlin kann man sich sowas noch vorstellen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber die Grüne sind auch ein No Go... Ein paar Ansätze sind ja ganz ok, aber vieles ist einfach nur utpisch und Wirtschaftschädigend....desweiteren wird man in seinen Freiheiten eingeschnitten durch diese Kasper und ihre Tempolimits



Zur Europawahl haben die Grünen haben wegen ihrem Wirtschaftsprogram die Wahlempfehlung der Financial Times Deutschland eingesackt 
Und das Tempolimit... 
Außerhalb der ländlichen Regionen der neuen Länder, wo gewisse Parteien Autobahnen ins nichts gestellt haben, finde ich ehrlich gesagt selten Bedingungen vor, die eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von über 80 bzw. 120 erlauben würden. (auch wenn ich persönlich sagen würde, dass 140-150 auch zu machen wären, wenn es ein Limit gäbe)




Mko schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gerade erstaunt im Nachtmagazin vernommen, hätte nicht gedacht dass sowas überhaupt mal möglich ist...
> (gut, in Berlin kann man sich sowas noch vorstellen)


 
Zumal Künast bei den Berlinern wohl deutlich schlechter ankommt, als erwartet. D.h. die ganzen "nach Gesicht Wähler", wenden sich von den Grünen ab - und gerade bei den jüngeren Stadtbewohnern stehen Grüne und Piraten da in direkter Konkurrenz.


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber wir hatten hier schon mehr bekennende MLPD- denn Reps-Wähler.
> (d.h. einen . Aber iirc hatten wir genau 0, die sich zu irgend einer anderen Partei bekannt haben. Es gibt zwar mindestens 3-4, die die NPD verteidigen und ihre Aufnahme fordern/forderten, aber keiner hat gesagt, dass er sie wählen will. Vermutlich ähnlich wie mit der BILD, die kauft ja auch "niemand")
> 
> Ich frag mich allerdings, warum die ganzen "ich will nur protestieren"-Wähler immer zum rechten Rand abdriften. Wenn man seine Stimme einfach nur "nicht den Großen" geben will, gibt es doch ziemlich viel Auswahl - man kann sie für den guten Zweck einsetzen (Tierschützer), man kann sie Politikkritikern/-satirikeren geben (Die Partei), man kann (manchmal, wenn die nicht wieder "keinen Bock" haben) gegen die Gesellschaft als ganzes Stimmen (APPD), man kann einfach nur absurd wählen (die Violetten),...
> Aber irgendwie ziehen fast alle Protestwähler die Message "Ausländer haben hier nichts zu suchen" diesen Optionen vor und behaupten hinterher, dass sie das ja eigentlich gar nicht unterstützen würden, und nur protestieren wollen...


Nun, ohne Werbung für die NPD machen zu wollen, bekommt man ein ganz anderes Bild von ihrer Arbeit und Position, wenn man sie live erlebt, als wenn man über sie aus den Medien erfährt. Da erfährt man nähmlich keine Details oder etwas über politische Ziele, sondern bekommt nur etwas über Neonazis, Gewalttäter usw geliefert. Leuten, die mal zuhören, erschließt sich jedoch etwas ganz anderes. Und Zuhören ist im Osten einfacher, denn da betreibt die NPD echten Wahlkampf.

Die NPD hatte in MV mit 13 Prozent einen höheren Anteil an den unter 30 Jährigen, als die Linke mit 10 %. Mit zunehmenden Alter setzt sich die Linke aber immer deutlicher von der NPD ab. 

Die Linke nach Alter:
http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/9192/linkemwalter.jpg

Die NPD nach Alter:
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/9409/npdmwalter.jpg

Daraus läßt sich entnehmen, daß sich die Linke momentan weniger aus Protestwählern nährt als vielmehr aus ehemaligen Bürgern der DDR. Desweiteren geht man beim Thema "Ausländer" im Osten kritischer vor, als im Westen und die Linke ist ja sehr ausländerfreundlich. Die Grünen (deren hohe Mitglieder fast alle dicke Aktienpakete an den Windenergieunternehmen besitzen) schwimmen dabei gerade auf dem Fail von Schwarz-Gelb, der mit dem Fukushima-Booster zu ungeahnten Höhen führte. Ist aber wieder vorbei. Auch die Grünen sind sehr, sehr, sehr ausländerfreundlich. Die Piraten mußten sich gerade erst etablieren, stolpern aber über Tauss und die Tatsache, daß sie als "Internet-Partei" bekannt ist, die Klientelpolitik betreibt. Bleibt also nur die NPD als wahrhafte Alternative, da Reps unbedeutend und DVU in der NPD.

Im Osten sieht es so aus:
Udo Pastörs wird von einer Schulklasse befragt - YouTube


----------



## Woohoo (9. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Im Osten sieht es so aus:
> Udo Pastörs wird von einer Schulklasse befragt - YouTube


 
"Pastörs labert eine Schulklasse ins Koma" würde das Video besser beschreiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Wenn ich was von Pastörs sehen will, schalt ich X3 und NNN an 
Die NPD liefert einem ihre Polemik ja "freundlicherweise" in Form von Wahlplakaten/-programmen frei Haus, da muss man sich nicht noch Youtube und andere Medien zu reinziehen.

@Nico: Wenn du der Meinung bist, via Ausschlussverfahren eine NPD-Protest-Wahl begründen zu können, hast du noch einen langen Weg vor dir. Zu letzten Bundestagswahl waren 27 Parteien zugelassen (regional ggf. weniger, aber 20 sollten es überall gewesen sein). Davon hast du jetzt gerade mal sieben ausgeschlossen (eine Reihe davon mit Argumenten, die man nur als ausländerfeindlich bezeichnen kann).


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich was von Pastörs sehen will, schalt ich X3 und NNN an
> Die NPD liefert einem ihre Polemik ja "freundlicherweise" in Form von Wahlplakaten/-programmen frei Haus, da muss man sich nicht noch Youtube und andere Medien zu reinziehen.
> 
> @Nico: Wenn du der Meinung bist, via Ausschlussverfahren eine NPD-Protest-Wahl begründen zu können, hast du noch einen langen Weg vor dir. Zu letzten Bundestagswahl waren 27 Parteien zugelassen (regional ggf. weniger, aber 20 sollten es überall gewesen sein). Davon hast du jetzt gerade mal sieben ausgeschlossen (eine Reihe davon mit Argumenten, die man nur als ausländerfeindlich bezeichnen kann).


Es handelt sich zwar um ein NPD-Video, allerdings geht es nur am Rande um die Partei selbst. Erklärt wird das System.
Z.B. die Abschaffung der geheimen Abstimmung, seit dem die NPD im Landtag ist. In einer geheimen Abstimmung können die Mitglieder des Landttages anonym für NPD-Anträge (unhd die der anderen Parteien natürlich) stimmen. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich. Allein das beweist eindeutig, daß konstruktive und volksnahe Politik von den Etablierten bekämpft wird.

Auch wird der Einfluss der EU auf die Landtage erklärt. Die EU-Kommission verabschiedet eine Richtlinie. Die muß von den Landtagen nun umgesetzt werden. Stimmt der Landtag jedoch gegen die Umsetzung der Richtlinie, muß er eine Strafe zahlen und die Abstimmung erfolgt erneut. Stimmt der Landtag wieder dagegen, erhöt sich die Strafe und die Abstimmung erfolgt erneut - solange bis die EU-Richtlinie als Landesgesetz vorliegt.
Das schafft jede Demokratie ab, führt ein Parlament ab absurdum.

Allein, das man das nur von der NPD erfährt, macht sie für mich schon zur einzig wählbaren Partei, wie ich es schon in meinem ersten Post in diesem Thread erklärt habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Nun, ohne Werbung für die NPD machen zu wollen, bekommt man ein ganz anderes Bild von ihrer Arbeit und Position, wenn man sie live erlebt, als wenn man über sie aus den Medien erfährt. Da erfährt man nähmlich keine Details oder etwas über politische Ziele, sondern bekommt nur etwas über Neonazis, Gewalttäter usw geliefert. Leuten, die mal zuhören, erschließt sich jedoch etwas ganz anderes. Und Zuhören ist im Osten einfacher, denn da betreibt die NPD echten Wahlkampf.



Ändert doch aber an den Zielen der Partei nichts. 
Sie wollen die Demokratie abschaffen, die Ostgebiete zurück haben (was ohne Gewalt nicht möglich ist), sie wollen die Globalisierung bekämpfen (was den deutschen Firmen nicht gefallen wird, da sie ja auch davon profitieren, dass die Welt ihre Produkte kauft), sie wollen alle Ausländer aus dem Land werfen.
Wie soll das alles gehen ohne die Bevölkerung zu unterdrücken, Firmen zu verstaatlichen und Kriege zu führen?


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ändert doch aber an den Zielen der Partei nichts.
> Sie wollen die Demokratie abschaffen, die Ostgebiete zurück haben (was ohne Gewalt nicht möglich ist), sie wollen die Globalisierung bekämpfen (was den deutschen Firmen nicht gefallen wird, da sie ja auch davon profitieren, dass die Welt ihre Produkte kauft), sie wollen alle Ausländer aus dem Land werfen.
> Wie soll das alles gehen ohne die Bevölkerung zu unterdrücken, Firmen zu verstaatlichen und Kriege zu führen?


Es ging gerade darum, daß die NPD die einzige Partei ist, die uns erklärt, daß wir gar keine Demokratie haben. Wie also sollte man sie noch abschaffen?

Ostgebiete? Nie davon gehört, daß die NPD dies zum Thema gemacht hat, kann aber gut sein. Warum auch nicht. Die anderen Länder sind da nicht anders.

Globalisierung? Deutsche Firmen haben schon exportiert, als das dieses Wort noch nicht einmal erfunden war. Die Globalisierung hat nur einen Effekt: Sie senkt die Löhne. Sie gehört abgeschafft.

Ausländer raus? In der Tag haben wir zu viele Ausländer, gerade die Kriminellen gehören abgeschoben, so wie es jedes andere Land auch macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Es ging gerade darum, daß die NPD die einzige Partei ist, die uns erklärt, daß wir gar keine Demokratie haben. Wie also sollte man sie noch abschaffen?



Ich glaube, du weißt nicht genau, was eien Demokratie ausmacht, das ist ja nicht nur die Möglichkeit wählen zu gehen, sondern auch Gewaltenteilung, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, usw.
Die NPD ist daran nicht interessiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Auch wird der Einfluss der EU auf die Landtage erklärt. Die EU-Kommission verabschiedet eine Richtlinie. Die muß von den Landtagen nun umgesetzt werden. Stimmt der Landtag jedoch gegen die Umsetzung der Richtlinie, muß er eine Strafe zahlen und die Abstimmung erfolgt erneut. Stimmt der Landtag wieder dagegen, erhöt sich die Strafe und die Abstimmung erfolgt erneut - solange bis die EU-Richtlinie als Landesgesetz vorliegt.
> Das schafft jede Demokratie ab, führt ein Parlament ab absurdum.
> 
> Allein, das man das nur von der NPD erfährt, macht sie für mich schon zur einzig wählbaren Partei, wie ich es schon in meinem ersten Post in diesem Thread erklärt habe.


 
Allein die Tatsache, dass es die NPD als nicht-Demokratie verkauft, wenn Beschlüsse des demokratisch gewählten Europaparlamentes auch mal umgesetzt werden sollen, zeigt, wie manipulativ die NPD ist und wie wenig Ahnung die NPD und ihre Anhänger von unserer Demokratie haben (bzw. wie sehr sie dazu bereit sind, Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten, um ihre Macht zu steigern) - was sie zur unwählbarsten Partei überhaupt macht.


----------



## Icejester (9. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die NPD hatte in MV mit 13 Prozent einen höheren Anteil an den unter 30 Jährigen, als die Linke mit 10 %. Mit zunehmenden Alter setzt sich die Linke aber immer deutlicher von der NPD ab.


 
Das liegt einfach an den ganzen alten SED-Mitgliedern, die da noch rumschimmeln. Das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit auf natürlichem Wege erledigen.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2011)

> Genau das ist imho eben nicht Fakt. Nenn doch mal ein paar größere Posten der vergangenen Jahre, in denen nur Deutschland gezahlt bzw. andere erst sehr viel später mitgemacht haben.


Ich meinte das auch nicht so. Ich hab nicht behauptet, das nur Deutschland zahlt. Sobald es aber was zu Zahlen gibt, kommen die ersten "Hier!"-Rufe aus Deutschland. Scheinbar ist man sich bei sowas sehr schnell einig. Warum funktioniert das dann nicht auch bei anderen Dingen? 




> Was natürlich stimmt: Deutschland zahlt, gerade bei EU-Sachen, oft am meisten. Aber genau darauf spiele ich eben mit den Exportbedingungen, sprich den internationalen Beziehungen Deutschlands an. Wer die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Erde ist, die größte der EU, das Land, das für sich die meisten Stimmen in internationalen Grämien beansprucht, das diverse Entscheidungen maßgeblich im Interesse der eigenen Wirtschaft hinbiegt, die Nation, die -in Koalition mit Frankreich- fast schon durchregiert, dann muss man eben auch dann Größe zeigen, wenn es ans zahlen geht.


 
Mag ja sein das wir eine Wirtschaftsmacht sind. Aber ich kann doch nicht beispielsweise die Schulden anderer Länder zahlen, und dann versuchen, dieses Defizit durch Steuererhöhungen an der eigenen Bevölkerung wieder herein zu holen. Das da zwangsläufig Unmut entsteht ist ja nur ein logischer Schritt. Und nun stell dir mal folgendes vor: Es bleibt nicht bei Griechenland. Sondern ein Land nach dem anderen geht vor die Hunde. Deutschland wird wieder zahlen. Denkst du das geht lange gut? Ich denke nicht. Alternativen müssen her! Jeder jammert rum wegen der Wirtschaftskrise. Wenn es aber an Einsparungen geht, dann gibts einen Aufstand. Siehe Griechenland. 




> Das ist halt das Problem mit den phlegmatischen, egoistischen, deutschen Wählern. Es gab und gibt immer wieder kleinere Parteien, die durchaus neue Wege einschlagen und andere Prioritäten setzen wollen, als die weitere Steigerung des Lebensstandard (z.T. aller, z.T. einiger...) zu Lasten künftiger Generationen. Aber mit Ausnahme der Grünen (und der NPD - wegen ihrer Polemik) hat es in den letzten Jahrzehnten keine dieser Partei geschafft, Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, einfach weil selbst die Unzufriedenen lieber das "kleinere Übel" unter den beiden großen Parteien wählen, als ihre Stimme einer Partei zu geben, die sowieso keine Regierungsschance hat. So kann Demokratie aber nicht funktionieren bzw. endet im Stillstand (in dem Fall an einer unhaltbaren Stelle...). Das Kleingemüse sollte zwar objektiv betrachtet nie Verantwortung übernehmen, weil es das gar nicht kann, aber es wichtig, um die etablierten Parteien aufzurütteln und auf neue Richtungen aufmerksam zu machen. Ein Volk, dass zu 60-70% (Zweitstimme vermutlich >98%) den Einheitsbrei aus SPD/Union wählt, das teilt den Politikern nunmal mit, dass es diesen Einheitsbrei weiterhin will. Wohin sowas führen kann, sieht man im (imho nahezu reformunfähigen) Zweiparteiensystem der USA. Wir können da noch von Glück reden, das wir wenigstens auf Länderebene noch zwei weitere Parteien mit z.T. stellenweise großem Potential haben.


 
Da stimme ich dir nur teilweise zu. Bei den Wählern hast du recht. Sturheit oder Scheuklappen. Man weiß es nicht. Einige sollten halt doch mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Hoffen wir mal das die etwas jüngeren Generationen nicht so verbohrt sind. 

Zu den Parteien:  Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, das gerade viele der älteren Parteimitglieder da einfach zu stur sind, neue Wege zu gehen. Quasi Altersstarrsinn.  Wir haben damals mal eine Rede im Bundestag live via Internetstream gesehen. Da gehts ja schlimmer zu als an jeder Schule. Einer hällt seine Rede. 1/3 hört zu und grölt mal rein. Der rest liest Zeitung, macht Kreuzworträtsel etc etc... Ganz ehrlich... Solchen Leuten soll ich meine Stimme geben?!  Nicht wirklich... Einige würden mal einen verbalen Tritt in den Hintern brauchen. Die Leute die da Reden halten, haben was zu sagen. Allein der Höflichkeit halber sollte man da ja schon zuhören. Genau das ist einer der Gründe warum mich die Otto-Normal-Parteien peripher tangieren. Ein verhalten wie im Kindergarten. Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Wahlversprechen die eh fast niemand mehr einhällt, und noch eine Menge andere Punkte. Kurz ausgedrückt: Es fehlt in unserer Politk an frischem Wind! Vielleicht muss eine andere Generation von Politikern mal das Ruder übernehmen. Es wird nun mal erstmal schlimmer bevor es besser wird.


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du weißt nicht genau, was eien Demokratie ausmacht, das ist ja nicht nur die Möglichkeit wählen zu gehen, sondern auch Gewaltenteilung, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, usw.
> Die NPD ist daran nicht interessiert.


Hat dir Cem Özdemir das verraten? 
Wäre es so, wie du es sagst, dann wäre die NPD verboten...






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allein die Tatsache, dass es die NPD als nicht-Demokratie verkauft, wenn Beschlüsse des demokratisch gewählten Europaparlamentes auch mal umgesetzt werden sollen, zeigt, wie manipulativ die NPD ist und wie wenig Ahnung die NPD und ihre Anhänger von unserer Demokratie haben (bzw. wie sehr sie dazu bereit sind, Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten, um ihre Macht zu steigern) - was sie zur unwählbarsten Partei überhaupt macht.


- Es ist völlig egal, welche Institution die Gewalt eines demokratisch gewählten deutschen Parlaments untergräbt. Es ist verfassungswidrig, die Parteien, die das unterstützen, müssen einem Verbotsverfahren unterworfen werden.

- Nicht das Europaparlament fällt die von den Landes- und Bundesparlamenten umzusetzenden Beschlüssee (EU-Richtlinien), sondern ganz allein die EU-Kommission, auf die wir keinerlei Einfluss haben. Das Europaparlament dient lediglich dazu, eine demokratische Fassade aufrecht zu erhalten, ist aber machtlos. Frag mal die Abgeordneten dort 
Somit handelt es sich um eine zweifache Verletzung der demokratischen Grundordnung.

Die EU-Kommission wird nicht gewählt. Und das EP hat nur beratende Funktionen und darf lediglich Vorschläge machen.

Ganz offensichtlich bist du das Opfer von Manipulation und nicht ich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das wir eine Wirtschaftsmacht sind. Aber ich kann doch nicht beispielsweise die Schulden anderer Länder zahlen, und dann versuchen, dieses Defizit durch Steuererhöhungen an der eigenen Bevölkerung wieder herein zu holen. Das da zwangsläufig Unmut entsteht ist ja nur ein logischer Schritt. Und nun stell dir mal folgendes vor: Es bleibt nicht bei Griechenland. Sondern ein Land nach dem anderen geht vor die Hunde. Deutschland wird wieder zahlen. Denkst du das geht lange gut? Ich denke nicht. Alternativen müssen her! Jeder jammert rum wegen der Wirtschaftskrise. Wenn es aber an Einsparungen geht, dann gibts einen Aufstand. Siehe Griechenland.



Sehe ich komplett anders, habe ich in den entsprechenden Threads auch schon dargelegt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hr-fuer-die-eu-staatsanleihe.html#post3400892 (wobei Pleitegehenlassen noch direktere Folgen hätte, als Rausschmeißen)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...s-hin-gibt-es-einen-ausweg-7.html#post3390874



> Zu den Parteien:  Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, das gerade viele der älteren Parteimitglieder da einfach zu stur sind, neue Wege zu gehen. Quasi Altersstarrsinn.  Wir haben damals mal eine Rede im Bundestag live via Internetstream gesehen. Da gehts ja schlimmer zu als an jeder Schule. Einer hällt seine Rede. 1/3 hört zu und grölt mal rein. Der rest liest Zeitung, macht Kreuzworträtsel etc etc... Ganz ehrlich... Solchen Leuten soll ich meine Stimme geben?!  Nicht wirklich... Einige würden mal einen verbalen Tritt in den Hintern brauchen. Die Leute die da Reden halten, haben was zu sagen. Allein der Höflichkeit halber sollte man da ja schon zuhören. Genau das ist einer der Gründe warum mich die Otto-Normal-Parteien peripher tangieren. Ein verhalten wie im Kindergarten. Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Wahlversprechen die eh fast niemand mehr einhällt, und noch eine Menge andere Punkte. Kurz ausgedrückt: Es fehlt in unserer Politk an frischem Wind! Vielleicht muss eine andere Generation von Politikern mal das Ruder übernehmen. Es wird nun mal erstmal schlimmer bevor es besser wird.



Aber genau die Auswahl der Politiker ist doch Aufgabe des Wählers.
Solange der die besten Selbstdarsteller wählt, gibt es im Bundestag halt unproduktives schwadronieren, wo selbst Zeitungslesen sinnvoller ist. Gutes Beispiel dafür sind auch immer wieder die "gebrochenen Wahlversprechen". Kaum eine Partei bricht Wahlversprechen. Gerade die vielgescholtene FDP hat in den vergangenen Jahren sogar jede Menge ihrer Versprechen umgesetzt.
Was viele Politiker nicht oder nur eingeschränkt erfüllen, sind die Hoffnungen, die Wähler in ihre Reden projezieren. Aber auch wenn die Wahlkampftexte gezielt darauf ausgelegt werden, dass sich jeder was schönes darunter vorstellen kann: Das ist kein Versagen der Politiker, das ist ein Versagen der Wähler. Wenn ich einer Partei meine Stimme gebe, weil sie "Steuersenkungen" verspricht, dann habe ich hinterher keinen Grund, mich zu beschweren, dass meine Steuern nicht gesunken sind. Hätte ich mich wie ein mündiger Bürger verhalten und zumindest das Wahlprogram derjenigen Partei gelesen, die ich wählen möchte, dann hätte ich gewusst, dass die FDP zwar Entlastungen für Arbeitnehmer befürwortet, dass sie selbst aber Abgabensenkungen für Unternehmen anstrebt. Ersteres ist nur ein "wir werden uns nicht querstellen" - kein Wahlversprechen. Das ist nur letzteres und siehe da: Steuern für Hoteliers gesenkt, Ökosteuer für Unternehmen gesenkt, Sozialabgaben dank Fixpauschalen und Zusatzbeiträgen entfallen zu einem verringerten Teil auf die Arbeitgeber,... . Keine schlechte Bilanz für einen Juniorpartner in einer Koalition, was erfüllte Wahlversprechen angeht.
Aber die Leute jammern, weil sie nicht nach dem Wahlprogram, sondern nach dem schönsten Grinsen gewählt haben. Und sie wundern sich, dass im Bundestag dann vor allem Grinsebacken sitzen 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> - Es ist völlig egal, welche Institution die Gewalt eines demokratisch gewählten deutschen Parlaments untergräbt. Es ist verfassungswidrig, die Parteien, die das unterstützen, müssen einem Verbotsverfahren unterworfen werden.



Man kann keine Kompetenzen untergraben, die ein Parlament gar nicht hat. Wenn die NPD der Meinung ist, dass die Kompetenzen der Landesparlamente auch in diesem Bereich über die Ausgestaltung der Vorgaben hinausgehen sollen, dann sind es die NPD-Forderungen, die die Grenzen der Verfassung überschreiten.



> - Nicht das Europaparlament fällt die von den Landes- und Bundesparlamenten umzusetzenden Beschlüssee (EU-Richtlinien), sondern ganz allein die EU-Kommission, auf die wir keinerlei Einfluss haben. Das Europaparlament dient lediglich dazu, eine demokratische Fassade aufrecht zu erhalten, ist aber machtlos. Frag mal die Abgeordneten dort
> Somit handelt es sich um eine zweifache Verletzung der demokratischen Grundordnung.
> 
> Die EU-Kommission wird nicht gewählt. Und das EP hat nur beratende Funktionen und darf lediglich Vorschläge machen.
> ...


 
Ehe man andere Leute zu "Opfern" erklärt, sollte man seine eigenen Informationsdefizite beseitigen.
Die Kommission (deren Mitglieder übrigens zu Teilen vom Parlament selbst ernannt werden) erläst keinerlei Beschlüsse und dies auch noch nie gemacht. Sie dient einzig und allein dazu, Vorschläge auszuarbeiten. Die Verabschiedung erfolgt im Rat und Parlament, wobei beide seit dem Vertrag von Lissabon in vielen Gebieten gleichgestellt nebeneinander stehen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann keine Kompetenzen untergraben, die ein Parlament gar nicht hat. Wenn die NPD der Meinung ist, dass die Kompetenzen der Landesparlamente auch in diesem Bereich über die Ausgestaltung der Vorgaben hinausgehen sollen, dann sind es die NPD-Forderungen, die die Grenzen der Verfassung überschreiten.


Wenn es unter Strafe steht, gegen die EU-Richtlinie zu entscheiden, ist die Kompetenz definitiv untergraben. Ob die NPD dieser Meinung ist oder nicht.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehe man andere Leute zu "Opfern" erklärt, sollte man seine eigenen Informationsdefizite beseitigen.
> Die Kommission (deren Mitglieder übrigens zu Teilen vom Parlament selbst ernannt werden) erläst keinerlei Beschlüsse und dies auch noch nie gemacht. Sie dient einzig und allein dazu, Vorschläge auszuarbeiten. Die Verabschiedung erfolgt im Rat und Parlament, wobei beide seit dem Vertrag von Lissabon in vielen Gebieten gleichgestellt nebeneinander stehen.


Die Realität sieht anders aus. Ich entnehme aus deiner Quelle:



Die Kommission vertritt und wahrt die Interessen der ganzen EU. Sie überwacht die Strategien der EU-Politikbereiche und setzt diese um, indem sie:
dem Parlament und dem Rat Vorschläge für neue Rechtsvorschriften vorlegt;
den Haushaltsplan der EU verwaltet und Finanzhilfen zuweist;
das EU-Recht durchsetzt (gemeinsam mit dem Europäischen Gerichtshof);
die EU auf internationaler Ebene vertritt, z. B. beim Aushandeln von Vereinbarungen zwischen der EU und Drittstaaten.
Das sind definitiv die Aufgaben einer Regierung. Nicht umsonst ist Barosso "Präsident". Damit konzentriert sich die geballte Macht des EU-Apparates auf die EU-Kommission.

Vollkommen allmächtig ist der oberste Sowjet Europas jedoch Gott sei dank nicht. Sieh her, was die uns antun wollen:
Billig-Chinesen: Bau-Gewerkschaft warnt vor Billig-Arbeitern aus China - Wirtschaft - Bild.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

Natürlich sind das Regierungsaufgaben. Aber genauso wie die Bundesregierung sich nach Bundestag und Bundesrat richten muss, muss sich die EU-Kommission nach EU-Rat und -Parlament richten. Legislative gibt vor, die (auch in diesem Fall von ihr ernannte) Exekutive realisiert.


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das Regierungsaufgaben. Aber genauso wie die Bundesregierung sich nach Bundestag und Bundesrat richten muss, muss sich die EU-Kommission nach EU-Rat und -Parlament richten. Legislative gibt vor, die (auch in diesem Fall von ihr ernannte) Exekutive realisiert.


Ist dir noch nichts an Punkt drei aufgefallen?
Wenn die Kommission befindet, daß etwas nicht nach EU-Recht läuft, und EU-Recht bäugt nationales Recht, auch die Verfassungen, dann kann sie frei verfügen, was ihrer Meinung nach EU-Recht ist. Dabei ist das EU-Recht sehr schwammig und nicht eindeutig. 

Ein Beispiel: Der "Rettungsschrim".

Artikel 125 des Rom-Vertarges (TFEU) sagt, daß es keine "Rettungsschirme" geben darf:
_1. The Union shall not be liable for or assume the commitments of central governments, regional,_
_local or other public authorities, other bodies governed by public law, or public undertakings of any_
_Member State, without prejudice to mutual financial guarantees for the joint execution of a specific_
_project. A Member State shall not be liable for or assume the commitments of central governments,_
_regional, local or other public authorities, other bodies governed by public law, or public undertakings_
_of another Member State, without prejudice to mutual financial guarantees for the joint execution of a_
_specific project._

_2. The Council, on a proposal from the Commission and after consulting the European_
_Parliament, may, as required, specify definitions for the application of the prohibitions referred to in_
_Articles 123 and 124 and in this Article."_


Um den "Rettungschirm" dennoch durchzudrücken wurde Artikel 136 TFEU um einen dritten Paragraphen erweitert:
_The Member States whose currency is the euro may establish a stability mechanism to be activated if indispensable to safeguard the stability of the euro area as a whole. The granting of any required financial assistance under the mechanism will be made subject to strict conditionality._


Es gilt: 
Wenn die Kommission der Ansicht ist, daß Finanzhilfen für ein Land nicht ausschlaggebend für die Stabilität der Euro-Zone sind, so sind sie unzulässig.

Da sich Artikel 125 TFEU und Artikel 136 TFEU Paragraph 3 im Grunde widersprechen, kann die Kommission beliebig verfügen, was EU-Recht ist, da ja prinzipiell beides EU-Recht ist.


Mal am Rande:
Der dritte Paragraph zu Artikel 136 TFEU wurde im sogenannten vereinfachten Verfahren (Schnellverfahren) abgesegnet. Dieses Verfahren ist aber nur dann zulässig, wenn die Kompetenzen der EU durch den zu ratifizierenden Artikel/Paragraphen nicht steigen.
Das sagt Artikel 48 Paragraph 3 des Maastricht-Vertrages (TEU).
_The Government of any Member State, the European Parliament or the Commission may_
_submit to the European Council proposals for revising all or part of the provisions of Part Three of the_
_Treaty on the Functioning of the European Union relating to the internal policies and action of the_
_Union._
_The European Council may adopt a decision amending all or part of the provisions of Part Three of the_
_Treaty on the Functioning of the European Union. The European Council shall act by unanimity after_
_consulting the European Parliament and the Commission, and the European Central Bank in the case_
_of institutional changes in the monetary area. That decision shall not enter into force until it is_
_approved by the Member States in accordance with their respective constitutional requirements._

_*The decision referred to in the second subparagraph shall not increase the competences conferred on*_
_*the Union in the Treaties.*_


Offensichtlich steigert Paragraph 3 des Artikel 136 TFEU aber die Kompetenzen der EU. Das Schnellverfahren ist damit unzulässig. In sofern ist Paragraph 3 des Artikel 136 TFEU ungültig und der Rettungsschirm EFSF/ESM damit unzulässig.

Aber auch hier zeigt sich, daß die Kommission alles so auslegen kann, wie es ihr passt, denn sie könnte ja der Ansicht sein, daß Paragraph 3 des Artikel 136 TFEU die Kompetenzen der EU nicht steigert, sollte jemand auf die Idee kommen, die Kommission auf das Ignorieren des Artikel 48 Paragraph 3 TEU aufmerksam zu machen, was freilich nicht geschehen wird...


Damit ist Punkt drei des Aufgabenbereiches:
"das EU-Recht durchsetzen"
de facto ein *Ermächtigungsgesetz*.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2011)

EU-Recht ist selten schwammig und eindeutig - es ist Umsetzungsfern. Das ist Absicht, denn die Ausgestaltung obliegt eben den Parlamenten der Staaten/Länder. Und die Kommission kann mitnichten frei entscheiden, was EU-Recht ist. Das geben Parlament und Rat vor und der europäische Gerichtshof entscheidet, was ein Verstoß ist. Die Komission guckt nur, was ein Verstoß ist und erhebt eben im Zweifelsfall Anklage vor Gericht - wie gesagt: Klassische Gewaltenteilung, genau das Gegenteil von Ermächtigungsgesetzen ala Nazis oder Kompetenzüberschreitungen/Machterweiterung, wie deinem Bericht nach von der NPD gefordert.

Zu deinem Beispiel:
Der erste Paragraph macht eine Aussage darüber, was die EU macht.
Der dritte Paragraph macht eine Aussage darüber, was die Euro-Länder machen können.
Der Unterschied im Bezugsrahmen ist eigentlich offensichtlich und macht einen Widerspruch unmöglich. Der Rettungsschirm ist kein EU-Grämium und unterliegt damit auch nicht EU-Recht (sollte er auch nicht, denn Monaco, Vatikan und San Marino sind nunmal nicht EU-, aber Eurostaaten mit eigener Prägung), sondern er ist eine von den Eurostaaten geschaffen Institution.


----------



## Nico Bellic (9. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> EU-Recht ist selten schwammig und eindeutig - es ist Umsetzungsfern. Das ist Absicht, denn die Ausgestaltung obliegt eben den Parlamenten der Staaten/Länder. Und die Kommission kann mitnichten frei entscheiden, was EU-Recht ist. Das geben Parlament und Rat vor und der europäische Gerichtshof entscheidet, was ein Verstoß ist. Die Komission guckt nur, was ein Verstoß ist und erhebt eben im Zweifelsfall Anklage vor Gericht - wie gesagt: Klassische Gewaltenteilung, genau das Gegenteil von Ermächtigungsgesetzen ala Nazis oder Kompetenzüberschreitungen/Machterweiterung, wie deinem Bericht nach von der NPD gefordert.


In welcher Form die Kommission gegen Verstöße gegen EU-Recht vorgeht, ist irrelevant. Wichtig ist, daß die Kommission entscheidet, wann sie wo vorgeht. Die Gewaltenteilung gibt es nur auf dem Papier; der europäische Gerichtshof hat bisher immer gegen die Volksmassen, dafür aber für Arbeitgeber und sogar Vergewaltiger entschieden.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu deinem Beispiel:
> Der erste Paragraph macht eine Aussage darüber, was die EU macht.


Lese richtig. Der erste Paragraph verbietet es sowohl der EU, als auch den Euroländern, für Euroländer aufzukommen:
_*The Union shall not* be liable for or assume the commitments of central governments, regional,_
_local or other public authorities, other bodies governed by public law, or public undertakings of any_
_Member State, without prejudice to mutual financial guarantees for the joint execution of a specific_
_project. *A Member State shall not* be liable for or assume the commitments of central governments,_
_regional, local or other public authorities, other bodies governed by public law, or public undertakings_
_of another Member State, without prejudice to mutual financial guarantees for the joint execution of a_
_specific project._

Deine restliche Argumentation ist damit hinfällig.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. September 2011)

Ich warte ja gespannt auf die Wahl am 18.9 
Keine FDP mehr im Parlament und evtl sogar der Einzug der Piratenpartei ins Berliner Abgeordnetenhaus.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. September 2011)

Einfach und konsequent: die Linke.


----------



## Clonemaster (10. September 2011)

Piratenpartei, als ob die ernsthafte Politik führen könnten, tz. Die Grünen, das allerletzte, keine Ahnung von der Realität. Die Linken, sollen sie doch die Mauer wieder aufbauen und die Stasi wieder einführen. Die FDP - no comment. 

Für mich bekommt nur SPD oder Union ein Kreuzchen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. September 2011)

Die Verräterpartei und die CDU...nuja

Zumindest mit Parteispenden kennt sich die CDU ja aus. 

Und in Berlin scheinen die Linken ja auch regieren zu können oder?
Zu den Piraten kannst du keine Aussage treffen, weil diese noch nie beweisen konnten, dass es nicht so ist.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber wir hatten hier schon mehr bekennende MLPD- denn Reps-Wähler.
> (d.h. einen . Aber iirc hatten wir genau 0, die sich zu irgend einer anderen Partei bekannt haben. Es gibt zwar mindestens 3-4, die die NPD verteidigen und ihre Aufnahme fordern/forderten, aber keiner hat gesagt, dass er sie wählen will. Vermutlich ähnlich wie mit der BILD, die kauft ja auch "niemand")



Och das glaub ich dir schon, wenn ich mir das Wahlergebnis hier anschaue graust es mich ja des öfteren 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich frag mich allerdings, warum die ganzen "ich will nur protestieren"-Wähler immer zum rechten Rand abdriften. Wenn man seine Stimme einfach nur "nicht den Großen" geben will, gibt es doch ziemlich viel Auswahl - man kann sie für den guten Zweck einsetzen (Tierschützer), man kann sie Politikkritikern/-satirikeren geben (Die Partei), man kann (manchmal, wenn die nicht wieder "keinen Bock" haben) gegen die Gesellschaft als ganzes Stimmen (APPD), man kann einfach nur absurd wählen (die Violetten),...
> Aber irgendwie ziehen fast alle Protestwähler die Message "Ausländer haben hier nichts zu suchen" diesen Optionen vor und behaupten hinterher, dass sie das ja eigentlich gar nicht unterstützen würden, und nur protestieren wollen...



Ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, aber was beunruhigt die CDU usw mehr? Und da muss ich halt sagen, wenn die extremen Parteien einen starken Punktezuwachs haben... muss ja nicht automatisch heißen das man rechts oder kommunistisch ist, wenn man die wählt 
Ich hab nur was gegen die ganzen Pöpelausländer, die ständig nur am rumpöpeln sind und sonst nichts tun.... Anständige gibts ja auch genug, von daher halte ich nichts von den Wahlparoden "Ausländer raus"




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Europawahl haben die Grünen haben wegen ihrem Wirtschaftsprogram die Wahlempfehlung der Financial Times Deutschland eingesackt
> Und das Tempolimit...
> Außerhalb der ländlichen Regionen der neuen Länder, wo gewisse Parteien Autobahnen ins nichts gestellt haben, finde ich ehrlich gesagt selten Bedingungen vor, die eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von über 80 bzw. 120 erlauben würden. (auch wenn ich persönlich sagen würde, dass 140-150 auch zu machen wären, wenn es ein Limit gäbe)



Ich sehe es ja hier mit dem Bahnhof wie "Fortschrittlich" die grünen sind  Und wenn ich dann morgens in der Regionalzeitung noch mehr von ihren so tollen Ideen lesen muss, dreht sich mir morgens schon der Magen rum  Die sind weit an der Realität vorbei gerutscht!





Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Die Verräterpartei und die CDU...nuja
> 
> Zumindest mit Parteispenden kennt sich die CDU ja aus.
> 
> ...




In Berlin scheinen die Linken regieren zu können, wtf hab ich was verpasst 

Berlin brauch doch jedes Jahr Milliarden im Länderfinanzausgleich.... und jetzt erzählst du sie können reagieren... da treibt es mir gleich voll die Tränen is Auge.

Im Geld ausgeben sind sie Weltmeister, aber im nachhaltig regieren kannst die glatt in die Tonne treten. Aber wenn du die Linke so toll findest, dann bau doch bitte wieder eine Mauer auf und dann könnt ihr für euch Leben, weil gute Politik sieht definitiv anderst aus!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> In welcher Form die Kommission gegen Verstöße gegen EU-Recht vorgeht, ist irrelevant. Wichtig ist, daß die Kommission entscheidet, wann sie wo vorgeht.



Es ist definitiv nicht das gleiche, ob man selbst Maßnahmen ergreift, oder ob man nur andere auf Handlungsbedarf hinweist. Letzteres ist keine besondere Macht, das darf jeder - selbst du.



> Die Gewaltenteilung gibt es nur auf dem Papier; der europäische Gerichtshof hat bisher immer gegen die Volksmassen, dafür aber für Arbeitgeber und sogar Vergewaltiger entschieden.


 
z.B. in Fällen, in denen er selbst bei klagen von einzelnen Personen gegenüber Staaten die Rechte des Einzelnen durchgesetzt hat?

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich bei deiner andauernden Polemik langsam aber sicher keine Lust mehr habe, mit dir zu diskutieren.



> Lese richtig. Der erste Paragraph verbietet es sowohl der EU, als auch den Euroländern, für Euroländer aufzukommen:
> _*The Union shall not* be liable for or assume the commitments of central governments, regional,_
> _local or other public authorities, other bodies governed by public law, or public undertakings of any_
> _Member State, without prejudice to mutual financial guarantees for the joint execution of a specific_
> ...



Da sich meine restliche Argumentation nicht auf einen einzelnen Mitgliedsstaat bezieht, sondern ausdrücklich auf ein internationales Organ:
Nö. Hat volle Gültigkeit.

(anzumerken wäre auch noch der Unterschied zwischen "shall not" und "may not".)




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, aber was beunruhigt die CDU usw mehr?



Wenn man sich ihre letzten Koalitionsversuche so anguckt: Wahrscheinlich alles, was andeutet, dass noch mehr Wähler in Richtung links/Grün abwandern.



> Und da muss ich halt sagen, wenn die extremen Parteien einen starken Punktezuwachs haben... muss ja nicht automatisch heißen das man rechts oder kommunistisch ist, wenn man die wählt
> Ich hab nur was gegen die ganzen Pöpelausländer, die ständig nur am rumpöpeln sind und sonst nichts tun.... Anständige gibts ja auch genug, von daher halte ich nichts von den Wahlparoden "Ausländer raus"



Und deswegen befürwortest du es, Parteien zu wählen, die genau das vertreten?


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

> Aber die Leute jammern, weil sie nicht nach dem Wahlprogram, sondern nach dem schönsten Grinsen gewählt haben. Und sie wundern sich, dass im Bundestag dann vor allem Grinsebacken sitzen


Dann stellt sich mir doch die Frage, warum die Leute das so machen? Verbohrtheit? Verblendet? Oder ist es ihnen einfach egal was in diesem Land passiert!? 



> Piratenpartei, als ob die ernsthafte Politik führen könnten, tz.


Ernster als so manch andere Partei schon. Ich sag da nur Zeitunglesen und Kreuzworträtsel währen einer Rede im Bundestag. -.-  Wenn man ihnen eine Chance geben würde, dann könnten sie zeigen was die drauf haben. Ich persönlich denke mal das die Partei unterschätzt wird. Die Frage ist nur, wie lange noch?! Scheinbar hat das Umdenken endlich begonnen.
Abgeordnetenhauswahl: Piratenpartei mehr als doppelt so stark wie die FDP - Nachrichten Regionales - Berlin - WELT ONLINE



> Für mich bekommt nur SPD oder Union ein Kreuzchen.


Gründe? Und jetzt sag nicht geringeres Übel.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. September 2011)

Das hat man von den Grünen ja auch immer gesagt.
Und genauso macht man es bei den Piraten.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das hat man von den Grünen ja auch immer gesagt.
> Und genauso macht man es bei den Piraten.



Reden kann man viel darüber. Man muss halt einfach mal schauen, was die Zukunft so bringt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. September 2011)

Politik verdirbt ... schau dir die Grünen mal jetzt an die im Bundestag sitzen. Armani-Anzüge bei den Herren und Manolo Blahnik an den Füßen der Frauen dieser Partei.  Nix ist mehr da vom der ehemaligen Anti-Partei die schwimmen schön mit im Strom! Genauso wird das mit den Piraten passieren!


----------



## Nico Bellic (12. September 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Für mich bekommt nur SPD oder Union ein Kreuzchen.


Dann wird sich ja sicher bald alles zum Besseren wenden, nicht wahr? 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich bei deiner andauernden Polemik langsam aber sicher keine Lust mehr habe, mit dir zu diskutieren.


Das mußt du sagen! Pickst dir die Rosinen raus, liest nicht richtig und schlussendlich behauptest du auch noch, daß deine "Argumentation" nicht hinfällig sei und versuchst obendrein, das Englische für deine Zwecke umzudeuten.

Zum Glück gibts den Vertrag auch in deutsch:
Vertrag über die Funktionsweise der Europäischen Union, Artikel 25, Paragraph 1:
Die Union haftet nicht für die Verbindlichkeiten der Zentralregierungen, der regionalen oder
lokalen Gebietskörperschaften oder anderen öffentlich-rechtlichen Körperschaften, sonstiger Einrich­
tungen des öffentlichen Rechts oder öffentlicher Unternehmen von Mitgliedstaaten und tritt nicht für
derartige Verbindlichkeiten ein; dies gilt unbeschadet der gegenseitigen finanziellen Garantien für die
gemeinsame Durchführung eines bestimmten Vorhabens. Ein Mitgliedstaat haftet nicht für die Verbindlichkeiten der Zentralregierungen, der regionalen oder lokalen Gebietskörperschaften oder ande­ren öffentlich-rechtlichen Körperschaften, sonstiger Einrichtungen des öffentlichen Rechts oder öffent­licher Unternehmen eines anderen Mitgliedstaats und tritt nicht für derartige Verbindlichkeiten ein;
dies gilt unbeschadet der gegenseitigen finanziellen Garantien für die gemeinsame Durchführung
eines bestimmten Vorhabens.



Du hast dich darauf berufen, daß dieser Paragraph 1 nur für die EU gültig ist und nicht für die Mitglieder.
Und dann führst du den Paragraph 3 (des Artikerls 136) an, der für die Miglieder sei.

Deswegen, so deine Argumentation, sei der Rettungsschirm nicht unzulässig und falle garnicht unter EU-Recht. 
Da aber Paragprah 1 es auch den Mitgliedern untersagt, für andere aufzukommen, ist deine Argumentation hinfällig. Und Beschlüsse, wie zum Beispiel jene, die vorsehen, für andere Länder finanziell aufzukommen, fallen sehrwohl unter EU-Recht. Siehe dazu Artikel 125 Paragraph 1 des Vertrages über die Funktionsweise der Europäischen Union.

Aber dies aufzuschreiben, war sicher müßig, denn wie es aussieht, scheint dich ja nicht zu interessieren, wenn es dir nicht in den Kram passt.

Und noch einmal, da du ja nicht mitliest:
Ganz egal, was Artikel 125 Paragraph auch vorsieht, der Paragraph 3 des Artikel 136 ist ungültig, da er in einem unzulässigen Verfahren eingelassen wurde.


----------



## dr_breen (12. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Politik verdirbt ... schau dir die Grünen mal jetzt an die im Bundestag sitzen. Armani-Anzüge bei den Herren und Manolo Blahnik an den Füßen der Frauen dieser Partei.  Nix ist mehr da vom der ehemaligen Anti-Partei die schwimmen schön mit im Strom! Genauso wird das mit den Piraten passieren!


 
Und _bis_ sie korrumpiert sind könnten sie noch einige Jahre gute Netzpolitik machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir doch die Frage, warum die Leute das so machen? Verbohrtheit? Verblendet? Oder ist es ihnen einfach egal was in diesem Land passiert!?



Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen oder erklären 
Nach meiner Beobachtung spielt Faulheit auf alle Fälle eine Rolle (bei der Art und Weise, wie viele Wahlprogramme aussehen...). Mangelnde Selbstkritik (man müsste sich ja erstmal selbst eingestehen, sich bislang an Vorurteilen, Propaganda und Polemik orientiert zu haben) sicherlich auch.




dr_breen schrieb:


> Und _bis_ sie korrumpiert sind könnten sie noch einige Jahre gute Netzpolitik machen.


 
Können sie das?
In den meisten Fällen fällt mir die Piratenpartei auf, wenn sie mal wieder irgendwo dagegen ist. Aber zu Ende gedachte neue Konzepte, die man umsetzen könnte, fallen mir spontan keine auf. Desweiteren wird eine Partei, die sich nur mit 0,5% der Themen auseinandersetzt, nur schwer in eine Regierungskoalition passen. Und alles, was nicht Netz ist, erscheint bei den Piraten eine realtiv kurzfristig hinzugefügte Sammlung von Ansätzen sein, mit denen andere Parteien schon Jahrzehnte Erfahrungen haben. Was die Parteien da wollen und wie ernst sie es damit überhaupt meinen, sollten sie imho erstmal über eine gewisse Zeit unter Beweis stellen.
(und was für Schuhe sie nach dieser Zeit tragen, wäre mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht. Ein Politiker soll Politik machen, nicht Stilberatung)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2011)

Die Piraten haben auch keine Konzepte, woher sollen die kommen?
Dort sind keine Leute drin, die jahrelange politische Erfahrung haben, keine Fraktionserfahrung oder sonst was.
Das alles wird sich dann zeigen, wenn die Piraten tatsächlich in den Berliner Landtag einziehen sollten.
Deren Politik wird letztendlich auch nur eine "dagegen" Politik anstreben, zumindest bei den Themen, wo sie sich auskennen.

Aber das ist auch nur Berlin. Berlin ist das überflüssigste Bundesland.
Kein Wunder, dass die pleite sind, da wird ja nichts erwirtschaftet (Politik erwirtschaftet nicht, die kostet nur), Industrie gibts da nicht, das deutsche Finanzzentrum ist in Frankfurt, die großen Industriebetriebe im Süden.
Aber Berlin hat die meisten Hartzer, die eben das Budget belasten. Also eben kein Wunder, dass die Stadt pleite ist und weder Wowereit, oder Künast, oder die CDU/FDP noch die Piraten werden das ändern können (die Linken klammere ich mal aus). Eigentlich müsste ich auch die FDP ausklammern, da sie kaum in den Landtag kommt, aber vielleicht passiert noch ein Wunder.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

> Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen oder erklären
> Nach meiner Beobachtung spielt Faulheit auf alle Fälle eine Rolle (bei der Art und Weise, wie viele Wahlprogramme aussehen...). Mangelnde Selbstkritik (man müsste sich ja erstmal selbst eingestehen, sich bislang an Vorurteilen, Propaganda und Polemik orientiert zu haben) sicherlich auch.


Faulheit gehört sicherlich dazu. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Ich wähl was mein Nachbar wählt. Der wird schon wissen was richtig ist."
Die Wahlprogramme sind auch ein Punkt für sich. Vielleicht fühlt sich die Jugend übergangen oder verarscht. Mir fällt dazu passend das Stopschild für das Internet ein.  --> Schwachsinn²



> Ein Politiker soll Politik machen, nicht Stilberatung


Wahre Worte! Dann sollte man bei unseren Politkern mal kräftig aussortieren! 




> Die Piraten haben auch keine Konzepte, woher sollen die kommen?
> Dort sind keine Leute drin, die jahrelange politische Erfahrung haben, keine Fraktionserfahrung oder sonst was.
> Das alles wird sich dann zeigen, wenn die Piraten tatsächlich in den Berliner Landtag einziehen sollten.


Du hattest auch mal keine Ahnung von PCs, oder?!  Damit will ich sagen, das man alles lernen kann, wenn man will! 
Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg. Sollen sie´s doch einfach mal versuchen. Mehr mist bauen als die jetzigen Politiker können sie ja auch nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (13. September 2011)

> Wahre Worte! Dann sollte man bei unseren Politkern mal kräftig aussortieren!



Guttenberg war doch für die Stilberatung zuständig und der ist schon weg. Die übrigen können weder das eine noch das andere.


----------



## Bärenmarke (13. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ihre letzten Koalitionsversuche so anguckt: Wahrscheinlich alles, was andeutet, dass noch mehr Wähler in Richtung links/Grün abwandern.



Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und deswegen befürwortest du es, Parteien zu wählen, die genau das vertreten?



Schwierig, ich glaube denen geht es auch nur um die, die keiner anständigen tätigkeit nachgehn und halt nur rumpöbeln..... nur sie können es halt nicht wirklich gut rüber bringen... Aber an die Regierung werden sie eh nie kommen, von daher^^

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## sfc (13. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Du hattest auch mal keine Ahnung von PCs, oder?!  Damit will ich sagen, das man alles lernen kann, wenn man will!
> Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg. Sollen sie´s doch einfach mal versuchen. Mehr mist bauen als die jetzigen Politiker können sie ja auch nicht.



Als er noch keine Ahnung von PCs hatte, hat er die aber auch nicht verkauft


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2011)

Er hätte ja bei Media Markt oder Saturn arbeiten können...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du hattest auch mal keine Ahnung von PCs, oder?!  Damit will ich sagen, das man alles lernen kann, wenn man will!
> Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg. Sollen sie´s doch einfach mal versuchen. Mehr mist bauen als die jetzigen Politiker können sie ja auch nicht.



Öhm. vergleichen kannst du das nicht wirklich. 

Die Piraten kommen ja jetzt in den Landtag und haben keinen Plan, was sie da machen sollen, außer rumsitzen und Fördergelder kassieren. 
Die Partei hat meiner Meinung nicht das Potenzial wie die Grünen, die hatten zumindest schon in den 80ern mehr als nur 5 Mark fürs Benzin.



sfc schrieb:


> Als er noch keine Ahnung von PCs hatte, hat er die aber auch nicht verkauft



Wenn ich wo rein will, mache ich mir Gedanken, was ich da machen kann, wenn ich rein komme. 
Bei den Piraten sehe ich nichts, ich kenne keine Wahlprogramme, die mehr beinhalten als Internetrechte. Da muss einfach mehr kommen, wenn sie sich als Partei etablieren wollen und nicht eine Eintagsfliege sein werden.


----------



## dr_breen (13. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei den Piraten sehe ich nichts, ich kenne keine Wahlprogramme, die mehr beinhalten als Internetrechte.


 
Parteiprogramm 

Dieselbe Diskussion haben wir doch vor einem halben Jahr schon mal gehabt, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Und?
Steht darin was davon, wie das umgesetzt werden kann?


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Piraten kommen ja jetzt in den Landtag und haben keinen Plan, was sie da machen sollen, außer rumsitzen und Fördergelder kassieren.


 
Jeder fängt ja mal klein an. Persönlich glaube ich aber auch nicht an eine große Zukunft für diese Partei. Ihr fehlt einfach die große politische Richtung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Jeder fängt ja mal klein an. Persönlich glaube ich aber auch nicht an eine große Zukunft für diese Partei. Ihr fehlt einfach die große politische Richtung.


 
Ich gönne es jeder Partei, die den Einzug in den Landtag schafft (mal die extremen Parteien ausgeklammert), denn das ist schon was anderes als von Dorf zu Dorf zu tingeln.
So kann man mal daran "riechen" wie Politik ist der Praxis aussieht, sowas kann eine Partei formen und Erfahrungen sammeln ist ja besonders für die wichtig, die eben nicht so den Plan haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du hattest auch mal keine Ahnung von PCs, oder?!  Damit will ich sagen, das man alles lernen kann, wenn man will!
> Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg. Sollen sie´s doch einfach mal versuchen. Mehr mist bauen als die jetzigen Politiker können sie ja auch nicht.


 
Ich hatte auch mal keine Ahnung von PCs.
Aber ich habe meinen Lernprozess mit einem gebrauchten 286er für 40 DM angefangen, nicht am DE-CIX. Ich weiß nicht ganz, was das entsprechende Äquivalent für die Piraten wäre, aber die Regierungsbeteiligung in einem deutschen Bundesland oder gar auf bundesebene ist es sicherlich nicht.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Schwierig, ich glaube denen geht es auch nur um die, die keiner anständigen tätigkeit nachgehn und halt nur rumpöbeln..... nur sie können es halt nicht wirklich gut rüber bringen...




Du hast dir aber schonmal angeguckt, was sie öffentlich für Wahlkampfforderungen stellen, oder? Z.B. eine systematische Benachteiligung von nicht-Deutschen (ob das nun Leute aus dem Ausland, Leute mit anderer Staatsbürgerschaft oder Leute mit den falschen Vorfahren sind, sagen sie ja nicht...) bei der Arbeitsplatzvergabe, was die Zahl arbeitsloser "Ausländer" sicherlich nicht reduzieren würde?
Und du bist dir im klaren, was für Leute in den höchsten Grämien der NPD sitzen oder zu ihren größten Förderern zähl(t)en?
Sorry, aber bei einer Partei, die bekenennde Holocaustleugner zu ihren bedeutensten Mitgliedern zählt, kannst du garantiert nicht davon ausgehen, dass "Ausländer raus" und "Deutschland den Deutschen" sich nur gegen eine kleine Minderheit von Personen ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft, ohne Job und mit viel assozialem Verhalten richtet.



> Aber an die Regierung werden sie eh nie kommen, von daher^^



Das hoffentlich nicht. Aber sie kassieren Staatsgelder und sie geben an z.B. Unionspolitiker, dass es sich wahltechnisch eher lohnt, rechts(radikale) Sprüche abzulassen, als sich über tragfähige, politische Konzepte Gedanken zu machen. Wer NPD wählt, wählt nicht einfach nur "nicht etabliert". Und auch nicht ""nur"" "Ausländerfeindlich" und (wort-wörtlich) "Nationalsozialistisch" (nichts anderes ist die nationale Ausrichtung sozialistischer Elemente wie z.B. staatlicher Arbeitsmarktpolitik), der wählt auch ausdrücklich "Populismus statt Politik" und sollte sich dann nicht wundern, wenn auch Politiker anderer Parteien eben genau das liefern.


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Jaaaa! Weiter gehts!
> 
> [x] Piratenpartei FTW!
> 
> ...


 
Was ist an der Erhöhung des Spitzensteuersatzes denn bitte falsch?


----------



## Icejester (14. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Was ist an der Erhöhung des Spitzensteuersatzes denn bitte falsch?


 
Er greift zu früh.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2011)

Wo (und warum) ist denn deiner Meinung nach der richtige Ansatzpunkt?


----------



## Icejester (14. September 2011)

Die Progression müßte deutlich abgeschwächt werden. Aktuell gilt der Spitzensteuersatz schon ab einem Brutto-Jahreseinkommen (2011) von € 52.882 und das ist deutlich zu früh. Dadurch werden mittlere Einkommen unverhältnismäßig belastet. Wer rund €4.400 mtl. verdient, kann wohl kaum als Spitzenverdiener durchgehen. Netto bleiben einem solchen Arbeitnehmer gerade mal € 2.495,15. Das ist sicher ein ansprechendes Einkommen, aber berühmt ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Bruce112 (15. September 2011)

ich wähle keine partei ? weil ich auch nicht wählen kann .

sind für mich alle Verbrecher höchste stufe !! 

aber Steuer muß ich jeden monat bezahlen .na dann prost ,

wenn ich politiker währe hätte ich erst einmal biersteuer gesetz rausgebracht  . wahrscheinlich würde ich von den deutschen gejagt ( Most wanted )


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast dir aber schonmal angeguckt, was sie öffentlich für Wahlkampfforderungen stellen, oder? Z.B. eine systematische Benachteiligung von nicht-Deutschen (ob das nun Leute aus dem Ausland, Leute mit anderer Staatsbürgerschaft oder Leute mit den falschen Vorfahren sind, sagen sie ja nicht...) bei der Arbeitsplatzvergabe, was die Zahl arbeitsloser "Ausländer" sicherlich nicht reduzieren würde?
> Und du bist dir im klaren, was für Leute in den höchsten Grämien der NPD sitzen oder zu ihren größten Förderern zähl(t)en?
> Sorry, aber bei einer Partei, die bekenennde Holocaustleugner zu ihren bedeutensten Mitgliedern zählt, kannst du garantiert nicht davon ausgehen, dass "Ausländer raus" und "Deutschland den Deutschen" sich nur gegen eine kleine Minderheit von Personen ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft, ohne Job und mit viel assozialem Verhalten richtet.



Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich mir ihr Wahlprogramm usw noch nicht so genau angeschaut, da ich sie nicht wähle Aber wenn du das sagst, dann wird das schon stimmen. Die Republikaner sind da meines erachtens aber nicht so radikal wie die npd oder?




Icejester schrieb:


> Die Progression müßte deutlich abgeschwächt werden. Aktuell gilt der Spitzensteuersatz schon ab einem Brutto-Jahreseinkommen (2011) von € 52.882 und das ist deutlich zu früh. Dadurch werden mittlere Einkommen unverhältnismäßig belastet. Wer rund €4.400 mtl. verdient, kann wohl kaum als Spitzenverdiener durchgehen. Netto bleiben einem solchen Arbeitnehmer gerade mal € 2.495,15. Das ist sicher ein ansprechendes Einkommen, aber berühmt ist es auch nicht.



Dem kann man nur zu stimmen 

Man sollte lieber die Biersteuer erhöhen, das würde auch gut Geld in die Kassen spülen. Der Pro Kopf Verbrauch liegt 2009 bei 109,6 liter... Würde man jetzt 10 cent pro Liter mehr Steuer verlangen, würde dies 876 Millionen Euro pro Jahr.
Wie man sieht gibt es auch noch andere Mittel und Wege an Geld zu gelangen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Er greift zu früh.


 
Dann weißt du aber schlecht bescheit. Der Spitzensteuersatz greigt ab ca. 53.000€ Jahresverdienst. Nach dem Modell der SPD soll er künftig aber erst ab 100.000€ Jahresverdienst greifen. Also, wo greift er da zu früh? Soll er erst ab ner Million greifen? Ich will dich ja nicht angreifen, aber Ich glaube nicht, dass dich der Spitzensteuersatz tangiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Verdammt, ab 100 Riesen, dann trifft es mich ja voll.  
Aber zum Glück kann man sich in Deutschland immer noch arm rechnen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Verdammt, ab 100 Riesen, dann trifft es mich ja voll.
> Aber zum Glück kann man sich in Deutschland immer noch arm rechnen.



Wir sollten in die Schweiz flüchten Quanti


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Die Progression müßte deutlich abgeschwächt werden.


Die Frage die sich mir bei unseren jetzigen Steuersystem stellt ist die, ob man da überhaupt noch etwas retten oder gar "verbessern" kann. Ich befürworte hier ganz klar das Kirchhof-Model(am besten in Verbindung mit der negativen Einkommenssteuer):



> Abbau der Ausnahmen, Anhebung des Grundfreibetrags auf 8000 Euro, Senkung der Steuersätze. Später hoffe ich auch das durchzusetzen, was in meinem Buch steht: Das Dreistufenmodell. Die Steuer beträgt ein Viertel des steuerpflichtigen Einkommens. 25 Prozent für alle, das ist die Obergrenze. Aber für die kleinen und mittleren Einkommen braucht es eine soziale Komponente. Deswegen bleiben die ersten 10.000 Euro frei. Für jedes Kind sind weitere 8000 Euro steuerfrei. Und bei den nächsten 5000 Euro besteuern wir nur 60 Prozent des steuerpflichtigen Einkommens. Das entspricht einem Steuersatz von 15 Prozent. Weitere 5000 Euro besteuern wir mit 80 Prozent, was einem Steuersatz von 20 Prozent entspricht. Erst dann greifen die 25 Prozent voll.
> 
> Paul Kirchhof im Interview: „25 Prozent Steuern für alle. Das ist die Obergrenze“ - Inland - Politik - FAZ.NET


Vorallem wäre damit auch diese unsägliche Eiger-Nordwand der Steuerprogression bei denen beseitigt, deren Einkommen zwischen 8000 bis 25000€ jährlich liegt. Ebenso wären die Abzugs- und Runterrechnungsmöglichkeiten für die derzeitig Besteuerten in den hohen und  höchsten Einkommensgruppen weg. Denn kaum einer  von diesen dürfte nach dem derzeitigen Steuergesetzen tatsächlich den  Spitzensteuersatz zahlen, geschweige den überhaupt die von Kirchhof als Beispiel veranschlagten 25% in seinem Model*, ausser er hat einen wirklich schlechten  Steuerberater. 

Steuerentlastung: Kirchhofs Plan findet Anhänger - WirtschaftsWoche
Vorbild Slowakei: "Steuern dürfen keine Strafe für Erfolgreiche sein" - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - WELT ONLINE
Leitartikel: Wir werden übersteuert - Nachrichten Print - WELT KOMPAKT - Debatte - WELT ONLINE
Paul Kirchhoff: Neuer Anlauf für das vereinfachte Steuerrecht - WirtschaftsWoche
Steuerkonzept: Wer von Kirchhofs Plänen profitiert - und wer nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft
Gastbeitrag Friedrich Merz: Einfaches Steuersystem schafft Vertrauen - WirtschaftsWoche
Konzept zur Steuerreform - So radikal stutzt Kirchhof das Steuerrecht - Wirtschaft - sueddeutsche.de
Bürger-Entlastung: Ökonomen preisen Kirchhofs radikales Steuermodell - WirtschaftsWoche
Die Mär vom ungerechten Kirchhof « Best Börsen Blog
JUNGE FREIHEIT - Wochenzeitung aus Berlin: Paul Kirchhof: Steuererklärung in zehn Minuten
http://docs.dpaq.de/16-kirchhof_bstgb_sonderdruck.pdf

*=Wer sich auch nur mal ansatzweise mit dem Buch beschäftigt hat weiß, dass sowohl die von ihm veranschlagten Geldbeträge als auch die Steuersätze nur als Beispiel dienen. Sie können also sowohl höher als auch niedriger ausfallen, sollte man es wirklich einmal umsetzen wollen. Auch wenn man bei der Umsetzung gleich eine Förderalismusreform und Reform des Beamtenrechts(vorallem den Punkt Pensionen) ansetzen sollte. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es dazu also kommt, ist folglich leider sehr gering - ausser wir haben einen Staatsbankrott und anschliessenden Neuanfang...


----------



## sfc (15. September 2011)

Das wirst du in der linken Neidrepublik leider nie durchsetzen können. Und eine Neuregelung/Abschaffung der Beamtenpension wird wohl auch erst kommen, wenn das Gros der Leistungsträger im Altenheim verottet und die Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen. Gerade hier hätte die Politik eine breite Bevölkerungsmehrheit auf ihrer Seite. Das Land NRW wirft schon heute alleine 10 Prozent seines Haushaltes nur für Pensionsansprüche aus dem Fenster. Genausogut ließen sich die meisten Krankenkassen abschaffen oder kleinere Bundesländer zusammenlegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Und die werden weiter steigen, in 20 Jahren gehen die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge in Rente, das wird dann noch mal 50 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr mehr ausmachen, es gibt dann aber immer weniger Arbeitnehmer, die dann noch Beiträge zahlen.
Daher, weg mit dem Rentensystem, das auf Arbeitskraft basiert und hin zu dem Rentensystem, das auf Steuern basiert, denn Steuern muss jeder zahlen.


----------



## sfc (15. September 2011)

Ob das langfristig besser ist? Jedes Jahr fließen schon 80 Miliarden als Zuschauss in die Rentenkasse. Einen höheren Haushaltsposten gibt es nicht. Sollen das 200 Miliarden sein, wenn die geburtenstarken Jahrgäge in Rente sind? Wer soll das noch aufbringen? 
Wer keine Kinder hat, sollte nur noch eine Mindestrente auf Hartz4-Niveau erhalten. Denn der lässt sich die Rente von anderer Leute Kinder finanzieren. Statt Kindrgeld könnte man Steuerfreibeträge einführen und die Steuervorteile der Eheschließung nur noch mit Kindern gewähren. Vielleicht bekommen dann wieder die richtigen Leute mehr Kinder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2011)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich mir ihr Wahlprogramm usw noch nicht so genau angeschaut, da ich sie nicht wähle Aber wenn du das sagst, dann wird das schon stimmen. Die Republikaner sind da meines erachtens aber nicht so radikal wie die npd oder?



Um ehrlich zu seinen:
Bei denen habe widerum ich noch nie selbst nachgeguckt, was sie so anpreisen. Aber die Wahlplakate sind zumindest nicht ganz so extrem und die Parteimitglieder auch nicht (oder schlauer und lassen sich seltener dabei erwischen).


Bezüglich Steuersystemen:
Es ist faszinierend, wie komplex manch "Vereinfachungsvorschlag" ausfallen kann - und wie sich jeder einzlene ausschließlich auf die Lohnsteuer beschränkt, obwohl zwischen Arbeit und dafür letztlich erhaltenem Objekt der Begierde fast ein Dutzend Abgaben steht, die man gegeneinander ausspielen könnte, wenn man unbedingt einen komplexen Verlauf haben will.
(Mein persönlich Favorit: Weg mit Einkommensteuern, her mit Konsumsteuern. Denn wir wollen nicht, dass die Leute möglichst wenig verdienen und möglichst viel verbrauchen, sondern das genaue Gegenteil. Aber damit sowas funktioniert, müsste man als Politiker ja mal mehr mit der EU machen, als nur sich gegenüber der Lieblingslobby zu profilieren, in dem man EU-Richtlinien auszuhebeln versucht...)


Bezüglich Rente:
Ich sage jetzt mal nicht, was ich davon halte, Leute, die sich nicht an der Überbevölkerung beteiligt haben, in Armut zu schicken...
Aber ich weise daraufhin, dass es ziemlich egal ist, in welcher Form das Geld für die Renten eingetrieben wird. Die Renten können nicht aus Rücklagen bezahlt werden, denn die Rücklagen der letzten Generationen betragen *-*2.079.628.600.000,00 €. Sie können auch nicht von Leuten finanziert werden, die keinen Job haben oder Einkommen aus der Arbeit anderer. Sie müssen so oder so vom produktiven Teil der Bevölkerung finanziert werden. Und ob man die Abgabe nur "Beitrag" oder "Steuer" nennt, ist dabei ziemlich wurscht.


----------



## Icejester (15. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Dann weißt du aber schlecht bescheit. Der Spitzensteuersatz greigt ab ca. 53.000€ Jahresverdienst. Nach dem Modell der SPD soll er künftig aber erst ab 100.000€ Jahresverdienst greifen. Also, wo greift er da zu früh? Soll er erst ab ner Million greifen? Ich will dich ja nicht angreifen, aber Ich glaube nicht, dass dich der Spitzensteuersatz tangiert.



Ja! Das ist aber Augenwischerei, was die SPD da vorschlägt. Es stimmt, daß der Spitzensteuersatz von 42% ab 52.882 Euro Jahresverdienst gilt. Was ich völlig außer Acht gelassen habe, ist der Zuschlag von weiteren 3% die ab 250.731 Euro Jahresverdienst zu zahlen sind. Dann sind's nämlich mit einem Mal 45%. Das wird für die meisten Menschen aber erstmal keine Rolle spielen, weshalb ich davon auch nichts geschrieben habe.

Der Plan der SPD sieht vor, diesen Steuersatz mit 3% Zuschlag, also die absolute Spitze von 45%, auf 47,5% anzuheben und bereits ab 125.000 Euro Jahreseinkommen gelten zu lassen. Wie sich in diesem Plan die Progression bis 125.000 Euro abschwächen soll, ist mir völlig schleierhaft, solange sie nicht plötzlich ab vielleicht 100.000 Euro förmlich explodieren soll.

Außerdem spricht dagegen ja schon, daß die SPD so Mehreinnahmen generieren will. Da es aber viel weniger Personen mit Einkommen über 100.000 Euro gibt als Personen mit Einkommen zwischen vielleicht 50.000 und 80.000, dürfte das rein rechnerisch schon nicht funktionieren.



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir bei unseren jetzigen Steuersystem stellt ist die, ob man da überhaupt noch etwas retten oder gar "verbessern" kann. Ich befürworte hier ganz klar das Kirchhof-Model:
> 
> Vorallem wäre damit auch diese unsägliche Eiger-Nordwand der Steuerprogression bei denen beseitigt, deren Einkommen zwischen 8000 bis 25000€ jährlich liegt. Ebenso wären die Abzugs- und Runterrechnungsmöglichkeiten für die derzeitig Besteuerten in den hohen und  höchsten Einkommensgruppen weg. Denn kaum einer  von diesen dürfte nach dem derzeitigen Steuergesetzen tatsächlich den  Spitzensteuersatz zahlen, geschweige den überhaupt die von Kirchhof als Beispiel veranschlagten 25% in seinem Model*, ausser er hat einen wirklich schlechten  Steuerberater.


 
Diese "Eiger-Nordwand" gibt es nur bis rund 13.500 Euro. Danach geht's gleichmäßig etwas flacher weiter.

Und es gibt übrigens durchaus einige Menschen, die den Spitzensteuersatz zahlen. Mein Patenonkel zahlte, als er noch berufstätig war, rund 300.000 bis 400.000 Euro Einkommensteuer im Jahr. Ein älterer Kollege von mir zahlt im Jahr in der Regel rund eine halbe Million Einkommensteuer. Und die wissen beide sehr genau, wie man Steuern spart. Aber irgendwann ist halt einfach Schluß mit Abschreibungen etc., wenn man nicht anfangen will, sein Geld total sinnlos in irgendeinem Schrott zu versenken und nie wiederzusehen. Das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache, denn dann hat man ja noch weniger. Und das, was die zahlen, ist ganz, ganz deutlich viel mehr als 25% ihres Einkommens. Da kann auch der beste Steuerberater nichts mehr retten. (Und gute Steuerberater sind übrigens wirklich richtig selten. Das sehe ich in meinem Job immer wieder.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Ob das langfristig besser ist? Jedes Jahr fließen schon 80 Miliarden als Zuschauss in die Rentenkasse. Einen höheren Haushaltsposten gibt es nicht. Sollen das 200 Miliarden sein, wenn die geburtenstarken Jahrgäge in Rente sind? Wer soll das noch aufbringen?


 
*Du *wirst es aufbringen, denn *du *bist Deutschland. 

Das Sozialsystem wird in 20-30 Jahren zusammenbrechen. Heute ist die letzte Möglichkeit den Kollaps noch abzuwenden, aber kein Politik schlägt was vor, denn alle haben sie nur Angst um ihre Posten und Macht. Also wird der Karren vor die Wand gefahren.
Aber in 20 Jahren bin ich nicht mehr in diesem Land, ich bin dann dort, wo das Kapital ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Mein persönlich Favorit: Weg mit Einkommensteuern, her mit Konsumsteuern. Denn wir wollen nicht, dass die Leute möglichst wenig verdienen und möglichst viel verbrauchen, sondern das genaue Gegenteil. Aber damit sowas funktioniert, müsste man als Politiker ja mal mehr mit der EU machen, als nur sich gegenüber der Lieblingslobby zu profilieren, in dem man EU-Richtlinien auszuhebeln versucht...)



Jop, sehe ich auch so, weg mit den ganzen Abgaben auf die Arbeit, das belastet nur. Das Rentensystem muss von jedem getragen werden, egal wer das ist und das geht nur über Steuern, die jeder zahlen muss. Der, der mehr konsumiert und eben Dinge konsumiert, die nicht sinnvoll sind, muss mehr zahlen.
Das tägliche Brot wird günstig besteuert, die Flasche Schnaps teurer.


----------



## sfc (15. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber in 20 Jahren bin ich nicht mehr in diesem Land, ich bin dann dort, wo das Kapital ist.



Nimmst mich mit? Ich gucke mit dir auch alle Star Trek-Episoden am Stück. Zu zweit kann man sich so schön über Kanonfehler auslassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Nimmst mich mit? Ich gucke mit dir auch alle Star Trek-Episoden am Stück. Zu zweit kann man sich si schön über Kanonfehler auslassen


 
Ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob ich überhaupt meine Frau mitnehmen, vielleicht gibts vor Ort neues, jüngeres "Material". 

Aber, um noch mal das Rentensystem aufzugreifen... Jede Studie, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, kommt du dem Schluss, dass das kollabieren wird, nur die Regierung und die Opposition verschließen davor die Augen, denn wenn sie das Thema aufgreifen und das Rentensystem über Steuern finanzieren wollen, haben sie 20 Millionen Wähler gegen sich, die sehr gerne und sehr häufig zu Wahlen geht und besonders hellhörig wird, wenn es um so ein Thema geht.
Aber jetzt muss man da ran, dann jetzt sind die Rentner in Rente, die es sich leisten können, das System über Steuern zu finanzieren, keine Rentnergeneration wird jemals wieder so reich sein, wie die jetzige.


----------



## Icejester (15. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Mein persönlich Favorit: Weg mit Einkommensteuern, her mit Konsumsteuern. Denn wir wollen nicht, dass die Leute möglichst wenig verdienen und möglichst viel verbrauchen, sondern das genaue Gegenteil.



Das wäre der erste und sicherste Weg, um die Wirtschaft innerhalb kürzester Zeit komplett in die Knie zu zwingen. Der Vorschlag ist sicherlich gut gemeint, aber gut gemeint ist eben nicht gut gemacht. Bei diesem Modell würde jeder so wenig wie möglich konsumieren. Die Einnahmen würden uns schneller zusammenschmelzen als wir gucken können.

Und was machst Du in diesem Szenario mit gut verdienenden Menschen, die sehr bescheiden leben? Die würden ja überhaupt nicht mehr nennenswert zu Wirtschaft, Staat und Gesellschaft beitragen. Ich kenne so einen. Der macht rund 90.000 im Jahr und lebt von etwa 1.000 bis 1.500 im Monat. Ohne Einkommensteuer würde der bald ein richtig großes Vermögen anhäufen (ich würd's ihm ja gönnen, ist wirklich ein netter Kerl), aber im Moment finanziert der - salopp gesagt - noch zwei ALG-II-Empfänger und einen halben Rentner durch seine Steuern. Gäbe es die Einkommensteuer überhaupt nicht, fiele das flach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das wäre der erste und sicherste Weg, um die Wirtschaft innerhalb kürzester Zeit komplett in die Knie zu zwingen. Der Vorschlag ist sicherlich gut gemeint, aber gut gemeint ist eben nicht gut gemacht. Bei diesem Modell würde jeder so wenig wie möglich konsumieren. Die Einnahmen würden uns schneller zusammenschmelzen als wir gucken können.



Wieso wird plötzlich niemand mehr konsumieren?
Du hast du dann mehr Geld in der Tasche und gerade dann kannst du ja konsumieren.


----------



## Icejester (16. September 2011)

Klar hast Du mehr in der Tasche. Aber wenn die Konsumsteuern so stark steigen, daß die Einkommensteuer damit aufgefangen werden kann, ist die einzige Möglichkeit zur nennenswerten Steuerersparnis Konsumverzicht. Und wirklich mehr kann man dann auch nicht konsumieren. Vor allem trifft so ein System diejenigen, die auf diverse Investitionen angewiesen sind bzw. Angehörige ohne eigenes Einkommen unterstützen müssen.

Sinnvoll wäre also in einem solchen Regime, so bescheiden wie möglich zu leben, viel Geld anzusparen und irgendwann ins Ausland zu gehen, wo Einkommen deutlich, Konsum weniger stark besteuert wird. Das führt im Endergebnis zu einem immerwährenden Kapitalabfluß. Das verkraftet keine Volkswirtschaft auf Dauer.

Da fällt mir ein, für Fernreisen im Urlaub wäre so ein System natürlich optimal. Aber ich fahre persönlich gar nicht so gerne richtig weit weg...


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ja, das Gefühl hab ich auch. Alles Gauner!  Langsam kann man nur noch das kleinere Übel wählen.


 
dem stimme ich zu (zumindest wenn man einer der etablierten parteien seine stimme gibt entscheidet man eigentlich nur, wer einen die nächsten jahre betrügen, benutzen, belügen, den namen des eigenen landes in den schmutz ziehen und das volk ausbeuten darf (das ist schon fast wie bei den römern, wo nen provinzverwalter oft eine provinz für eine periode hatte und sie dann ausgepresst hat, damit er reich nach rom zurückkehren und sorgenfrei leben konnte 

aus diesem grund wähle ich:

[x] Die PIRATEN

weil die nicht etabliert sind etc. (und weil deren programm soweit ok war bei der letzten wahl...auch wenn die mal auch nicht PC-Themen stärker aufgreifen sollten....als nieschen-partei kommen die nämlich auch zu nix, sieht man an den grünen, die jetzt da sie überall gequirlten mist mit labern auch noch stimmen kriegen.....quo vadis germania sag ich da nur....IMHO grün=nicht wählbar. nicht das ich was gegen deren grund-ideen hätte, nur das was dann draus wird ist mir einfach zu radikal....ich meine leute die das was greenpeace und organisationen wie die PETA machen gut findet (auch wenn vieles davon eigentlich strafbar ist...vom hausfriedensbruch über einbruch bis diebstahl und brandstiftung ist da vieles dabei!) kann IMHO nicht regieren!)

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Klar hast Du mehr in der Tasche. Aber wenn die Konsumsteuern so stark steigen, daß die Einkommensteuer damit aufgefangen werden kann, ist die einzige Möglichkeit zur nennenswerten Steuerersparnis Konsumverzicht.



Es wird ja nicht nur die Konsumsteuer angehoben, es gibt ein Mix aus Steuern, die den Verzicht auf die Steuern auf die Arbeit kompensieren.
Der Arbeitnehmer hat mehr Geld in der Tasche wenn er am Ende des Monats alles gekauft hat, was er braucht und seine Fixkosten abgezogen hat.
Denn darum geht es ja bei mir, die Leute zu entlasten, die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass es der Bundesrepublik gut geht, das sind ja nicht die paar Börsenspekulanten, das sind die vielen Millionen Menschen, die täglich ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, egal wo und wenn du die entlastest, bringt das mehr, sorgst du dafür, dass die Nebenkosten für Arbeit weniger werden, entlastet das die Unternehmen, die können dann mehr Leute einstellen und dadurch hast du eine höhere Kaufkraft.
Es gibt dann natürlich eine höhere Kosnumsteuer, vielleicht 25% oder so, das muss man ausrechnen, aber es gibt eben auch noch andere Steuern, die eben die normalen Menschen nicht betreffen. Der Typ, der 50.000 oder 60.000 im Jahr verdient, ist dann nicht mehr an der maximalen Steuergrenze. Es ist eh ein Witz, dass die Steuerprogression bei 250.000 aufhört. Der, der 10 Millionen verdient, muss darum doch nicht mehr darum kümmern, das darf nicht sein.
Außerdem entfällt bei mir ja auch noch viel mehr, das arm rechnen funktioniert ebenso wenig wie Steuerschlupflöcher suchen, denn es gibt keine mehr.

Doch dieses System wird sich eben nie durchsetzen können, weil eben die, die diese Steuerschlupflöcher nutzen, zuviel Einfluss in die Politik haben, sie konstruieren die Gesetze mit und wären blöd, ein Gesetz zu konstruieren, bei dem sie mies abschneiden.


----------



## Icejester (17. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denn darum geht es ja bei mir, die Leute zu entlasten, die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass es der Bundesrepublik gut geht, das sind ja nicht die paar Börsenspekulanten, das sind die vielen Millionen Menschen, die täglich ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, egal wo und wenn du die entlastest, bringt das mehr, sorgst du dafür, dass die Nebenkosten für Arbeit weniger werden, entlastet das die Unternehmen, die können dann mehr Leute einstellen und dadurch hast du eine höhere Kaufkraft.



Da wir wenigstens im zweiten Sektor kaum noch personalintensive Industrien in Deutschland haben, wird das die Unternehmen wohl eher be- als entlasten.



> Es gibt dann natürlich eine höhere Kosnumsteuer, vielleicht 25% oder so, das muss man ausrechnen, aber es gibt eben auch noch andere Steuern, die eben die normalen Menschen nicht betreffen.



Die Einnahmen aus Lohn- und Einkommensteuer sind geringfügig höher als diejenigen aus der Umsatzsteuer. Du wirst also mit 25% bei weitem nicht hinkommen. 40% wären vielleicht realistisch. Und das würde grandios nach hinten losgehen.



> Es ist eh ein Witz, dass die Steuerprogression bei 250.000 aufhört. Der, der 10 Millionen verdient, muss darum doch nicht mehr darum kümmern, das darf nicht sein.



Wo soll sie denn aufhören? Meinetwegen kann doe Progression auch viel später aufhören, solange nur der Steuersatz nicht erhöht wird. Das wäre dann eine effektive Steuersenkung. Bin ich absolut für!



> Außerdem entfällt bei mir ja auch noch viel mehr, das arm rechnen funktioniert ebenso wenig wie Steuerschlupflöcher suchen, denn es gibt keine mehr.



Was sind denn für Dich "Steuerschlupflöcher"? Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich so frage, aber ich habe oft die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Personen, die so pauschale Begriffe auf diesem Gebiet nutzenoft überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wovon sie eigentlich reden.



> Doch dieses System wird sich eben nie durchsetzen können, weil eben die, die diese Steuerschlupflöcher nutzen, zuviel Einfluss in die Politik haben, sie konstruieren die Gesetze mit und wären blöd, ein Gesetz zu konstruieren, bei dem sie mies abschneiden.


 
Möglicherweise ist das, was Du als Schlupfloch bezeichnest, auch eine ganz absichtliche Regelung, um gewisse Lenkungseffekte zu erzielen. Hast Du darüber schonmal nachgedacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Was sind denn für Dich "Steuerschlupflöcher"? Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich so frage, aber ich habe oft die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Personen, die so pauschale Begriffe auf diesem Gebiet nutzenoft überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wovon sie eigentlich reden.





Icejester schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist das, was Du als Schlupfloch bezeichnest, auch eine ganz absichtliche Regelung, um gewisse Lenkungseffekte zu erzielen. Hast Du darüber schonmal nachgedacht?


 
Wenn die Firma auf die Ehefrau überschrieben wird, um neue Zuschüsse aus Fördertöpfen zu bekommen oder man sich durch raffinierte Methoden arm rechnet um dann keine Kapitalsteuer zahlen zu müssen, sind das sehr wohl Steuerschlupflöcher.
Wobei das mit dem Steuerschlupfloch ja so eine Sache ist, denn dieses ist ja nicht illegal (sonst wäre es Steuerhinterziehung), sondern es geht darum, dass gesetzliche Regelungen von weniger so ausgenutzt werden, dass sie daraus Vorteile erzielen, während die breite Masse das nicht kann, alleine deswegen, weil man deren Steuern schon beim Auszahlen des Gehaltsscheck abzieht.
Der Gestaltungsmissbrauch ist hier das Schlagwort.


----------



## Icejester (17. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die Firma auf die Ehefrau überschrieben wird, um neue Zuschüsse aus Fördertöpfen zu bekommen oder man sich durch raffinierte Methoden arm rechnet um dann keine Kapitalsteuer zahlen zu müssen, sind das sehr wohl Steuerschlupflöcher.



Das hat nur den kleinen Schönheitsfehler, daß die Firma dann der Frau gehört, die dann auch Schenkungssteuer zahlen muß. Sowas wird wohl nur sehr, sehr selten vorkommen.
Und eine Kapitalsteuer gibt es überhaupt nicht.



> Wobei das mit dem Steuerschlupfloch ja so eine Sache ist, denn dieses ist ja nicht illegal (sonst wäre es Steuerhinterziehung), sondern es geht darum, dass gesetzliche Regelungen von weniger so ausgenutzt werden, dass sie daraus Vorteile erzielen, während die breite Masse das nicht kann, alleine deswegen, weil man deren Steuern schon beim Auszahlen des Gehaltsscheck abzieht.
> Der Gestaltungsmissbrauch ist hier das Schlagwort.


Das stimmt in der Form eigentlich auch nicht wirklich. Jeder kann im Rahmen seiner Steuererklärung Ausgaben geltend machen, die dann über die Steuer erstattet werden. Sowas geht ganz hervorragend mit denkmalgeschützten Immobilien oder Solaranlagen.

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, daß man nur von der Steuer absetzen kann, was man auch ausgegeben hat (normalerweise zumindest). Das heißt, alles, was ich absetze, habe ich ja trotzdem nicht. Bzw. habe ich das Geld nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und eine Kapitalsteuer gibt es überhaupt nicht.



Bei mir schon, keine Sorge. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Das stimmt in der Form eigentlich auch nicht wirklich. Jeder kann im Rahmen seiner Steuererklärung Ausgaben geltend machen, die dann über die Steuer erstattet werden. Sowas geht ganz hervorragend mit denkmalgeschützten Immobilien oder Solaranlagen.
> 
> Das Problem bei der Sache ist, daß man nur von der Steuer absetzen kann, was man auch ausgegeben hat (normalerweise zumindest). Das heißt, alles, was ich absetze, habe ich ja trotzdem nicht. Bzw. habe ich das Geld nicht mehr.


 
Bei mir gibts eben keine Subventionen mehr, alles wird abgeschafft. Was denkst du, was das an Geld spart.
Du propagierst doch den freien Markt, ich bin mal neugierig, wie viele Krankenversicherungen übrig bleiben, wenn die endlich mal wirtschaften müssen und wie viele Banken am Ende des Jahres noch da sind, wenn es keine Rettungsschirme mehr gibt.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. September 2011)

Schaut euch einfach nur mal diesen Bericht der Bildzeitung über die Piratenpartei an: Berlin - Piraten-Partei: Chaos-Truppe vor Wahl-Sensation - Politik Inland - Bild.de

Überschrift der Nachricht: Chaostruppe vor Wahlsensation - Ahnungslos, Planlos, Programmlos...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Bild Zeitung eben, klar dass sie dann auch so ein Foto nehmen.
Dem Verein kannst du eh nichts glauben, was nicht auch so in einem anderen Medium steht.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. September 2011)

Sicher, da hast du recht quanti. Ich dachte Ich werfe den Artikel einfach mal in den Raum, wird sicher viele interessieren, was das Käseblatt der Nation so über die Piratenpartei sagt. Ist doch auch nichts Anderes als das , was RTL über die Gamescom-Besucher gesagt hat. Ist das gleiche, bodennahe Niveau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Ja, die Bild ist ja bekannt für seriösen, aufgeklärten und objektiven Journalismus. 

Die Piraten werden ihre Erfahrungen schon machen und ich als Vielflieger wurde schon "nackt" gescannt, man fühlt sich echt so.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. September 2011)

Einiges ist ja ok was die Piratenpartei macht, aber sowas finde ich eher lächerlich

- Nahverkehr in Bus und Bahn zum Nulltarif
- keine Verfolgung von Schwarzfahrern mehr
- „Rauschkunde“-Unterricht in der Schue 

Grad der erste Punkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Wenn man Bus und Bahn gratis nutzen kann, gibts logischer Weise auch keine Schwarzfahrer mehr.
Aber das musst du halt gegenfinanzieren.

Und gegen richtige Aufklärung im Umgang mit Drogen und was sie anrichten, habe ich nichts. Alkohol ist auch eine Droge, sie ist nur legal und akzeptiert.


----------



## Icejester (17. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir schon, keine Sorge.



Spitzenidee. Naja, den Sozialismus haben wir ja Gott sei Dank in all seinen Formen mittlerweile überwunden.



> Bei mir gibts eben keine Subventionen mehr, alles wird abgeschafft. Was denkst du, was das an Geld spart.
> Du propagierst doch den freien Markt, ich bin mal neugierig, wie viele Krankenversicherungen übrig bleiben, wenn die endlich mal wirtschaften müssen und wie viele Banken am Ende des Jahres noch da sind, wenn es keine Rettungsschirme mehr gibt.


 
Unter den KrankenKASSEN bleibt die HEK auf jeden Fall.  Aber das ist auch total egal, weil den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen ein Solidarprinzip zugrundeliegt und die ihre Kohle eh aus dem Gesundheitsfonds bekommen und die kassierten Beiträge ohne Umweg direkt an den abführen. Zu den anderen Kassen kann ich nicht viel sagen. Die privaten KrankenVERSICHERUNGEN bleiben sowieso alle erhalten, weil die ja kapitalgedeckt arbeiten und als echte Versicherungen ohnehin auf Wirtschaftlichkeit Acht geben.

Banken? Keine Ahnung. Ich hab mein Konto bei der Sparkasse. Die bleibt hoffentlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Spitzenidee. Naja, den Sozialismus haben wir ja Gott sei Dank in all seinen Formen mittlerweile überwunden.



Hat mit Sozialismus nichts zu tun, sondern mit Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Icejester (17. September 2011)

Hat mit Gerechtigkeit nicht das Geringste zu tun. Was ist gerecht daran, wenn einem jemand ins ohnehin schon versteuerte Vermögen greift? Das ist (genauso wie Erbschaftssteuer) einfach blanke Enteignung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Wenn du mit Geld Geld machst und darauf keine Steuern zahlen musst, ist das ungerecht, eben weil der andere, der kein Geld hat, Steuern zahlen muss, wenn er anderweitig sein Vermögen vergrößern will.
Ebenso wird es Steuern auf Aktienerlöse geben und zwar welche, die sich richtig gewaschen haben.

Aber das hier ist kein Steuer Thread. 
Du kannst ja mal einen aufmachen und dort dein neues Steuerkonzept vorstellen.


----------



## Icejester (17. September 2011)

Dafür gibt es schon eine Kapitalertragsteuer. 

Und meine Erfahrung scheint mal wieder um einen Fall reicher zu sein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Jop, die liegt bei 25%, während der Spitzensteuersatz deutlich höher ist.
Und Unternehmen müssen gar keine Steuern mehr zahlen, wenn sie Bereiche veräußern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Die erste Prognose ist raus in Berlin.
Die SPD verliert, die CDU gewinnt Stimmen, trotzdem ist die SPD vorne, die Grünen gewinnen auch dazu, die Piraten haben 9% und die FDP nur noch 2%.
Mit im Landtag sind die Linken aber mit hohen Verlusten.

Ach ja, keine Partei hat über 30% der Stimmen.


----------



## Sieben (18. September 2011)

Zum Glück ist die NPD nicht dabei. Mit deren Plakaten haben die mich förmlich zum Wählen gezwungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Die "anderen" haben 7,5%, das ist nicht wenig, reicht aber halt nicht für eine einzelne Partei um reinzukommen.
Die FDP zählt ja auch bald zu den "anderen".


----------



## Sieben (18. September 2011)

Naja, mit der Wahlkampfwerbung der FDP konnte ich auch nichts anfangen. Haben auf schlechte "Witze" gesetzt (siehe http://www.rad-spannerei.de/blog/wp-content/2011/08/fdp-wahlplakat-2011.jpg ).

An Geschmacklosigkeit war die NPD mit Plakaten wie "GAS geben" kaum zu übertreffen, da bekomme ich echt das Kotzen.

Gerade in Neukölln an die Wähler zu appelieren, die sich an den "ausländischen" Nachbarn stören...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

So, die Hochrechnung ist raus:

SPD verliert, liegt bei 29%
Die CDU gewinnt leicht, liegt bei 23%
Die Grünen gewinnen viel dazu, erreichen 18%
Die Linke verliert leicht (hatte das eben mit der FDP verwechselt) und liegen bei 11%
Die Piraten erreichen auf Anhieb 9%
Die FDP verliert gewaltig und hat nur noch 2%.


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2011)

> Die FDP verliert gewaltig und hat nur noch 2%.


Oder wie Welt Online titelt: FDP pulverisiert.


----------



## sfc (18. September 2011)

Noch eine linke Partei im Parlament. Die BerlinerInnen sind wohl masochistisch veranlagt. Vielleicht ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, den Länderfinanzausgleich abzuschaffen.


----------



## Sieben (18. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob die Piraten "links" sind. Nennen sich jedenfalls nicht so, eher "liberal". Zwar ist ein Großteil Studenten, aber ich will niemanden über einen Kamm scheren 

Keine Angst, Kommunisten sind das nicht , aber etwas links hat noch niemanden etwas geschadet (außer dem Straßenverkehr).


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Ich würde die Piraten schon als linksliberal sehen, die FDP ist ja eher konservativ-liberal (wobei der konservative Teil überwiegt).

Und wenn die ein Angebot habe, wie sie den gratis Nahverkehr finanzieren können, dann her damit.


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2011)

Andreas Baum, Piratenpartei im Interview beim RBB: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kktDbrqKoMI


Martin Sonneborn, Die Partei, sehr witzig!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDuafL6rCnU


----------



## dr_breen (18. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Noch eine linke Partei im Parlament. Die BerlinerInnen sind wohl masochistisch veranlagt. Vielleicht ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, den Länderfinanzausgleich abzuschaffen.



Der Länderfinanzausgleich ist eine gute Sache, wenn man das Geld nicht für Monumentalbauten verschwendet. Bayern hat gezeigt, dass man die Wende schaffen kann (erst seit '93 Nettozahler), auch wenn die Ausgangslage eine grundlegend andere ist. Wenn man mit dem Spruch "arm aber sexy" Werbung mach, dann sollte man auch die Schönheitsoperationen selber zahlen. 

Ich finde die Mittel des LFA und der Soli sollten gscheit investiert und nicht zum flicken von Schlaglöchern verwendet werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

Berlin wird aber immer ein Abnehmer von Zahlungen sein, weil in Berlin nichts produktives getan wird, wo ist da Industrie? wo ist da ein Finanzplatz?


----------



## dr_breen (18. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Berlin wird aber immer ein Abnehmer von Zahlungen sein, weil in Berlin nichts produktives getan wird, wo ist da Industrie? wo ist da ein Finanzplatz?


 
So what? Solang es keine 3 MRD € mehr sind. Außerdem ist "immer" eine verdammt lange Zeit.


----------



## JePe (18. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Linke verliert leicht (hatte das eben mit der FDP verwechselt) und liegen bei 11%



Eigentlich ein Grund zur Freude - wuerde nicht dass hier



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Piraten erreichen auf Anhieb 9%


 
die Vermutung zulassen, dass diverse Waehler nur von einer Utopie zur anderen gestolpert sind.


----------



## Sieben (18. September 2011)

Ach n paar Industriezweige haben wir hier schon, allerdings ist Berlin doch eher ne reine Wohn- und Tourismusstadt mit einer hohen Arbeitslosenquote. Aber ich schätze das haben alle "Stadtbundesländer" gemeinsam = keine Agrarfläche. Hamburg und Bremen haben immerhin noch den Binnenverkehr, der sieht in Berlin eher mau aus. Wir haben eher die Tourifahrten, welche aber komplett langweilig sind 

In Berlin werden Baustellen produziert! In einer "Kolumne" im ARD hat n Kabarettist gesagt: Die Einnahmen von Berlin sind die Hundesteuer und der Finanzausgleich! Das kommt in etwa hin 

EDIT: Zu glauben eine deutsche Partei wird etwas bewegen ist doch schon reine Utopie. Ändert sich sowieso nichts. Und lieber Piraten als wie in MPomm die NPD!


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2011)

Die Partei was sagt mir das, aja die wollen in Berlin nen Ufo Landeplatz und zwar Berlin Tempelhof. Macht die doch gleich viel glaubwürdiger


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> So what? Solang es keine 3 MRD € mehr sind. Außerdem ist "immer" eine verdammt lange Zeit.



Jop, "immer" ist ein langer Zeitraum, denn ich sehe nicht, wie sich das in Berlin jemals ändern wird, höchstens wenn Berlin als Bundesland aufgelöst wird.



JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein Grund zur Freude - wuerde nicht dass hier
> 
> die Vermutung zulassen, dass diverse Waehler nur von einer Utopie zur anderen gestolpert sind.


 
Dir ist klar, dass die FDP geradezu erdrutschartig verloren hat?
Wie viele junge FDP Wähler wohl zu den Piraten gegangen sind?


----------



## Sieben (18. September 2011)

Ups eine Falschinterpretation. Nicht beachten!


----------



## JePe (18. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele junge FDP Wähler wohl zu den Piraten gegangen sind?


 
Vielleicht ein paar, aber kaum eine signifikante Zahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2011)

Stellt sich dann die Frage, wo die FDP Wähler hin sind oder sind sie einfach nicht zur Wahl gegangen, weil die Partei eben nichts mehr gebacken kriegt außer peinlich zu sein?


----------



## JePe (20. September 2011)

Was hat das Eine nun mit dem Anderen zu tun?

Genau. gar nichts.


----------



## Charlie Harper (20. September 2011)

Naja, wenn die Wahlbeteiligung der letzten Wahlen zwischen 60 und 80% lag, dann gab oder gibt es immer 20 bis 40%, die ihre Stimme nicht abgegeben haben. Da ist dann viel Raum für Wähler bestimmter Parteien, die nicht zur Wahl gegangen sind um ihre Stimme abzugeben. 

Bei dem ganzen politischen Zirkus ist es vielen wohl einfach zu doof, ein paar Minuten ihres Sonntags für die Wahl zu opfern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

JePe schrieb:


> Was hat das Eine nun mit dem Anderen zu tun?
> 
> Genau. gar nichts.


 
Ich habe eine einfache Frage gestellt: Wo sind die FDP Wähler hin? Nicht zur Wahl gegangen, weil sie mit der Politik der Bundes FDP nicht mehr zufrieden sind?
(Denn die Landes FDP hat in Berlin ja eh nichts gemacht)


----------



## dr_breen (20. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe eine einfache Frage gestellt: Wo sind die FDP Wähler hin? Nicht zur Wahl gegangen, weil sie mit der Politik der Bundes FDP nicht mehr zufrieden sind?
> (Denn die Landes FDP hat in Berlin ja eh nichts gemacht)


 
Schau in den "Piratenthread", da ist die Wählerwanderung verlinkt.

Findest du einen bis zur Unkenntlichkeit gegelten Plagiator und eine "arbeitsscheue" Plagiatorin, die mit Nacktfotos wirbt weniger peinlich, als einen Schwulen in Latzhose?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Findest du einen bis zur Unkenntlichkeit gegelten Plagiator und eine "arbeitsscheue" Plagiatorin, die mit Nacktfotos wirbt weniger peinlich, als einen Schwulen in Latzhose?


 
Willst du etwas hier mit Diskriminierung kommen? 
Guck dir den Unsinn mit den Wahlplakaten an, brennende Autos, damit hat sich die FDP keine Freunde gemacht.

Die Piraten haben ihre Meinung zum Nacktscanner und das ist eben Protest, was ich nachvollziehen kann, das kann jeder, der schon mal durch den Nacktscanner gegangen ist.


----------



## Icejester (20. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck dir den Unsinn mit den Wahlplakaten an, brennende Autos, damit hat sich die FDP keine Freunde gemacht.


 
1.) Die Autobrandstiftungen in Berlin sind in der Tat ein sehr, sehr großes Problem, das dringendst richtig angepackt werden muß.
2.) CDU und FDP haben beide mit diesem Thema plakatiert. Die CDU hat Sitze hinzugewonnen. Das kann also keine Erklärung sein.

Und Nacktscanner sind thematisch nun wirklich von vorvorgestern...


----------



## dr_breen (20. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Willst du etwas hier mit Diskriminierung kommen?
> Guck dir den Unsinn mit den Wahlplakaten an, brennende Autos, damit hat sich die FDP keine Freunde gemacht.
> 
> Die Piraten haben ihre Meinung zum Nacktscanner und das ist eben Protest, was ich nachvollziehen kann, das kann jeder, der schon mal durch den Nacktscanner gegangen ist.


 
Sorry, ich glaube ich habe dich vorhin falsch verstanden. Wenn du mit der "Partei" die FDP meinst und nicht die Piraten, dann ignoriere einfach meinen Post.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> 1.) Die Autobrandstiftungen in Berlin sind in der Tat ein sehr, sehr großes Problem, das dringendst richtig angepackt werden muß.
> 2.) CDU und FDP haben beide mit diesem Thema plakatiert. Die CDU hat Sitze hinzugewonnen. Das kann also keine Erklärung sein.
> 
> Und Nacktscanner sind thematisch nun wirklich von vorvorgestern...


 
1. Richtig, aber erreicht man das, in dem man das auf billige Wiese ausschlachten will? Konzepte dagegen hat die FDP nicht.
2. Die CDU hat viele Wähler von der FDP bekommen, das darfst du nicht vergessen.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Sorry, ich glaube ich habe dich vorhin falsch verstanden. Wenn du mit der "Partei" die FDP meinst und nicht die Piraten, dann ignoriere einfach meinen Post.



Ich rede schon die ganze Zeit von der FDP, denn die sind deutlich aus dem Senat geflogen und Röser labert nur Unsinn und ist als Wirtschaftsminister die Inkompetenz in Person.


----------



## Icejester (21. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1. Richtig, aber erreicht man das, in dem man das auf billige Wiese ausschlachten will? Konzepte dagegen hat die FDP nicht.
> 2. Die CDU hat viele Wähler von der FDP bekommen, das darfst du nicht vergessen.


 
ad 1.) Das Konzept wäre wohl - wie auch bei der CDU - eine größere Polizeipräsenz. Das würde schon viel nützen. Möglicherweise würde auch das Ausloben von Kopfgeldern helfen.
ad 2.) Wer sagt das? Ich habe noch keine Analyse zur Wählerwanderung gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> ad 1.) Das Konzept wäre wohl - wie auch bei der CDU - eine größere Polizeipräsenz. Das würde schon viel nützen. Möglicherweise würde auch das Ausloben von Kopfgeldern helfen.
> ad 2.) Wer sagt das? Ich habe noch keine Analyse zur Wählerwanderung gesehen.


 
1. Öhm, das kostet Geld, woher nehmen? Und Kopfgelder? Wilder Westen, oder was? Sinnvoller ist es nicht die Symptome zu bekämpfen sondern die Ursache, aber das können CDU/FDP ja nicht.
2. Sagen Analysten, keine Politiksendung nach der Wahl gesehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das stimmt in der Form eigentlich auch nicht wirklich. Jeder kann im Rahmen seiner Steuererklärung Ausgaben geltend machen, die dann über die Steuer erstattet werden. Sowas geht ganz hervorragend mit denkmalgeschützten Immobilien oder Solaranlagen.
> 
> Das Problem bei der Sache ist, daß man nur von der Steuer absetzen kann, was man auch ausgegeben hat (normalerweise zumindest). Das heißt, alles, was ich absetze, habe ich ja trotzdem nicht. Bzw. habe ich das Geld nicht mehr.


 
Das Problem ist vor allem, dass man nur Sachen von Steuern absetzen kann, die man zahlen konnte. Genaugenommen wird hier die Steuerprogression ad absurdum geführt, denn wer sich einen gehobenen Lebensstandard mit entsprechenden "Sonder"ausgaben leisten kan, kann seine reale Steuerquote wieder entsprechend senken, in dem er sich Teile zurückzahlen lässt. Wer nur ein kleines/mittleres Einkommen hat, das größtenteils für den normalen Alltagsbedarf draufgeht (der nicht absetzbar ist), der nicht.
Die Lenkungswirkung ist dabei imho auch hochgradig fragwürdig. Denn die Regeln, was absetzbar ist und was nicht, sind z.T. recht speziell ausgerabeitet, werden aber (im Gegensatz zu z.B. direkten Fördermaßnahmen) kaum aktualisiert und haben oftmals wenig mit dem Allgemeinwohl zu tun. (warum sollte man Leute z.B. dazu lenken, sich ein ""Arbeits""zimmer einzurichten?)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man Bus und Bahn gratis nutzen kann, gibts logischer Weise auch keine Schwarzfahrer mehr.
> Aber das musst du halt gegenfinanzieren.



Zumindest in Berlin könnte sich das mittelfristig schon durch den entfallenden Bedarf an Investitionen ins Straßennetz lohnen. Denn mal abgesehen davon, dass das Berliner Straßennetz sowieso eine Dauerbaustelle ist, fehlt es vieler Orts auch einfach an Straßenbreite. Und zusätzliche Spuren quer durch eine Großstadt zu schaffen, um den Verkehrsinfarkt hinauszuzögern, ist alles andere als billig.
Davon abgesehen spart man sich bei einem System, das keine Schwarzfahrer kennt, auch die Kontrolleure, Automaten,...  (und -vielleicht sogar wichtiger- man steigert den Durchsatz des Bussystems z.T. erheblich, wenn nicht mehr auf 3 Minuten Fahrt 2 Minuten Stehen&Fahrkartenverkauf kommen)
Größeres Problem könnten Obdachlose werden.




Icejester schrieb:


> Hat mit Gerechtigkeit nicht das Geringste zu tun. Was ist gerecht daran, wenn einem jemand ins ohnehin schon versteuerte Vermögen greift? Das ist (genauso wie Erbschaftssteuer) einfach blanke Enteignung.


 
Sowas nennt man soziale Gerechtigkeit, in einer allgemeinen Marktwirtschaft einschließlich Chancengerechtigkeit. Aber das du "Gerechtigkeit" ausschließlich als sogenannte Leistungsgerechtigkeit kennst und "Leistung" dabei auch noch selektiv von denen bewerten lässt, die von der fehlenden sozialen Gerechtigkeit profitieren, ist allgemein bekannt.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist vor allem, dass man nur Sachen von Steuern absetzen kann, die man zahlen konnte. Genaugenommen wird hier die Steuerprogression ad absurdum geführt, denn wer sich einen gehobenen Lebensstandard mit entsprechenden "Sonder"ausgaben leisten kan, kann seine reale Steuerquote wieder entsprechend senken, in dem er sich Teile zurückzahlen lässt. Wer nur ein kleines/mittleres Einkommen hat, das größtenteils für den normalen Alltagsbedarf draufgeht (der nicht absetzbar ist), der nicht.



Den privaten Spaß kann niemand von der Steuer absetzen. Wenn jemand was absetzen kann, ist das auch irgendwie im Rahmen seiner wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeit ausgegeben worden.



> Die Lenkungswirkung ist dabei imho auch hochgradig fragwürdig. Denn die Regeln, was absetzbar ist und was nicht, sind z.T. recht speziell ausgerabeitet, werden aber (im Gegensatz zu z.B. direkten Fördermaßnahmen) kaum aktualisiert und haben oftmals wenig mit dem Allgemeinwohl zu tun. (warum sollte man Leute z.B. dazu lenken, sich ein ""Arbeits""zimmer einzurichten?)


Es gibt Leute, die von zuhause aus arbeiten. Alle anderen fahren billiger, wenn sie kein Arbeitszimmer haben, sondern einfach nur eine kleinere Wohnung nehmen. Was steuerlich geltend machen zu können ist schön, aber noch schöner ist es, gar nicht erst eine Ausgabe tätigen zu müssen. Da hat man unter dem Strich immer mehr.



> Sowas nennt man soziale Gerechtigkeit, in einer allgemeinen Marktwirtschaft einschließlich Chancengerechtigkeit. Aber das du "Gerechtigkeit" ausschließlich als sogenannte Leistungsgerechtigkeit kennst und "Leistung" dabei auch noch selektiv von denen bewerten lässt, die von der fehlenden sozialen Gerechtigkeit profitieren, ist allgemein bekannt.


 Du verkennst, daß das, was da versteuert werden soll, schon längst versteuert wurde. Sonst könnte es ja nie in das Eigentum der Familie gelangt sein. Wieso greift der Staat hier also nochmal zu? Die einzig valide Antwort scheint gleichzeitig einen der widerwärtigsten Charakterzüge so vieler Menschen zu offenbaren: pure Mißgunst!

(Dazu kommt übrigens noch, daß sich Einnahmen aus der Erbschaftssteuer und die Kosten ihrer Eintreibung seit vielen Jahren ziemlich exakt die Waage halten. Davon hat also wirklich niemand was.)

"Sozial" gerecht ist sowas sicherlich nicht. (Gibt es eigentlich eine unsoziale Gerechtigkeit? Das wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.) Die einzige Gerechtigkeit, die wirklich gerecht ist, ist tatsächlich die gleichartige Bewertung von Leistung und niemals das Schaffen gleicher Ergebnisse. Um letzteres auch nur ansatzweise tolerieren zu können, ist mein Gerechtigkeitssinn leider viel zu ausgeprägt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Den privaten Spaß kann niemand von der Steuer absetzen. Wenn jemand was absetzen kann, ist das auch irgendwie im Rahmen seiner wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeit ausgegeben worden.


 
Hmm, was ist denn mit den vielen "Arbeitsessen", die in geselliger Gesellschaft abgehalten werden?
Kenne ich ja selbst, da wird man eingeladen, man labert so nett, in einem schicken Restaurant und am Ende wird dann die Rechnung zum Steuerberater geschleppt, damit das abgesetzt werden kann.
Ich würde das als Steuerschlupfloch bezeichnen, aber in deiner Welt gibt es sowas ja nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Den privaten Spaß kann niemand von der Steuer absetzen. Wenn jemand was absetzen kann, ist das auch irgendwie im Rahmen seiner wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeit ausgegeben worden.
> 
> Es gibt Leute, die von zuhause aus arbeiten. Alle anderen fahren billiger, wenn sie kein Arbeitszimmer haben, sondern einfach nur eine kleinere Wohnung nehmen. Was steuerlich geltend machen zu können ist schön, aber noch schöner ist es, gar nicht erst eine Ausgabe tätigen zu müssen. Da hat man unter dem Strich immer mehr.



Muss ich wirklich eine Liste von Beispielen (Quanti hat ja schon eins gegeben) zusammenstellen, wie "beruflich" genutzte/beschaffte/durchgeführte Dinge einem das (Privat)leben verschönern können oder hast du selbst ein kleines Bißchen Kreativität und/oder Wissen?



> Du verkennst, daß das, was da versteuert werden soll, schon längst versteuert wurde. Sonst könnte es ja nie in das Eigentum der Familie gelangt sein. Wieso greift der Staat hier also nochmal zu? Die einzig valide Antwort scheint gleichzeitig einen der widerwärtigsten Charakterzüge so vieler Menschen zu offenbaren: pure Mißgunst!



Ich verkenne dies nicht und meine bereits gegebene Antwort passt auch hier.



> (Dazu kommt übrigens noch, daß sich Einnahmen aus der Erbschaftssteuer und die Kosten ihrer Eintreibung seit vielen Jahren ziemlich exakt die Waage halten. Davon hat also wirklich niemand was.)



Selbst wenn dies stimmt, haben wohl offensichtlich einige Leute (wenn man die von dir suggerierte "Enteignung" in großem Stil bedenkt: wohl hunderttausende...) dadurch einen Job.



> Gibt es eigentlich eine unsoziale Gerechtigkeit? Das wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.



Eine Frage des Sprachgebrauches. Es gibt, wie gesagt, eine Reihe von Gerechtigkeitsdefinitionen und einige davon schließen sich auch gegenseitig aus (eben z.B. soziale Gerechtigkeit und Leistungsgerechtigkeit oder/und Chancengerechtigkeit in einer kapitalistischen Martkwirtschaft und Leistungsgerechtigkeit oder aber sogar verschiedene Definitionen von ""Leistungs""gerechtigkeit, die sich nur eingeschränkt gemeinsam verwirklichen lassen). Man könnte also Gerechtigkeiten, die im Gegensatz zur "sozialen Gerechtigkeit" stehen als un-soziale Gerechtigkeiten bezeichnen. Zumindest im deutschen und englischen Sprachraum scheint diese Begriffswahl aber untypisch sein.
(Ich persönlich könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, wer sie benutzen sollte. Freunde der sozialen Gerechtigkeit würden alles andere nicht als unsoziale Gerechtigkeit, sondern als soziale Ungerechtigkeit bezeichnen, Freunde anderer Gerechtigkeiten würde ihre eigenen Vorstellungen nie als "unsozial" definieren sollen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Ich hätte da noch eins, ebenfalls aus deinem privaten Umwelt. Da hat der Unternehmer seine privaten Autos über die Firma laufen, sein Porsche 911, den Benz seiner Frau und das Audi Cabrio seiner Tochter, obwohl die absolut nichts mit der Firma zu tun hat und noch zur Schule geht.
Die Autos werden alle über die Firma abgeschrieben, ebenso den Wintergarten, den er sich bauen lies und er hat auch keine Probleme das zu erzählen, sein Steuerberater macht das schon klar, dass das alles abgesetzt werden kann.
Das System wird eben von denen ausgenutzt, die dazu in der Lage sind es ausnutzen zu können, der normale Arbeitnehmer hat gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eins, ebenfalls aus deinem privaten Umwelt. Da hat der Unternehmer seine privaten Autos über die Firma laufen, sein Porsche 911, den Benz seiner Frau und das Audi Cabrio seiner Tochter, obwohl die absolut nichts mit der Firma zu tun hat und noch zur Schule geht.
> Die Autos werden alle über die Firma abgeschrieben, ebenso den Wintergarten, den er sich bauen lies und er hat auch keine Probleme das zu erzählen, sein Steuerberater macht das schon klar, dass das alles abgesetzt werden kann.
> Das System wird eben von denen ausgenutzt, die dazu in der Lage sind es ausnutzen zu können, der normale Arbeitnehmer hat gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.


 
Da wird die Steuerprüfung aber spannend.  Oder er versteuert die Autos von Frau und Tochter über die 1%-Regelung, was im Endeffekt aber ziemlich teuer kommen dürfte. Naja. Darf ja jeder machen, wie er will... Da muß man halt mal mit wirklich spitzem Bleistift rechnen.

Der Grund, warum er das wirklich macht, dürften eher die Versicherungsbeiträge sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Er hat keine Steuerprüfung und das schreckt ihn auch nicht ab, denn er hat ja gute Berater.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle, wieso er das macht, er nutzt ein System zu seinem Vorteil aus, dass auch nur Leute wie er so ausnutzen können. Schließt man diese "Lücke" aber, kann er es nicht mehr ausnutzen, für den normalen Angestellten ändert sich nicht, der reiche Unternehmer bezahlt aber anständig Steuern.
Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso man das nicht will.


----------



## jobo (3. Oktober 2011)

warum wählen nur so vile (junge) Menschen die Piraten. Völlig Konzeptlos diese Partei. Die wird doch nur aus protest und nicht wegen ihrem Programm gewählt. 

Achja, wo bleibt Q 4?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2011)

Q4 gibts, wie immer, im letzten Monat von Q4. Sonst stimmen ja alle noch in dieser Woche für das ab, was in Q3 passiert ist


----------



## jobo (7. Oktober 2011)

aso. hab ich gar net gewusst Sorry, dass ich so blöd gerfragt habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2011)

hier gehts weiter.


----------

